# The Witcher 2 and The Witcher: Enhanced Edition



## healerneil (Apr 17, 2011)

Considering "The Witcher" as one of the most mature RPGs to date with an incredible story line (a bit like Christoper Nolan endings), superbly crafted characters, blurring the line between good and evil, and a medieval world conjured with breathtaking details and haunting melodies where each and every decision contemplated and actions committed moulds the outcome, a thread dedicated to this game is highly apt!
        Especially with the upcoming Witcher 2 : Assassins of the Kings  scheduled to release on May 17, let the fans of the Witcher await with bated breath!!
Post all your queries, suggestions and discussions regarding this exceptional franchise here.
         And for all of the gamer fraternity who have not played..do grab your hands on the Witcher Enhanced Edition and experience a hero like never before : Geralt of Rivia aka The White Wolf..
Cheers!!
Official Site :The Witcher (just check out the trailer


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: The Witcher 2 and The Witcher :Enhanced Edition discussion*



			
				healerneil said:
			
		

> "The Witcher" as one of the most mature RPGs to date


Well I have to disagree on this one I have played WEE and I personally find DAO and ME series more mature than this one but I am waiting for W2 and that might change it.


			
				healerneil said:
			
		

> incredible story line (a bit like Christoper Nolan endings), superbly crafted characters, blurring the line between good and evil, and a medieval world conjured with breathtaking details and haunting melodies where each and every decision contemplated and actions committed moulds the outcome


Well yes it does have a real good story and also the characters are quite good. And the best part of this game is that the decisions are not just good or evil there are some neutral options here which is unlike most RPGs out there.

Wither 2 is pretty good game as far as I can tell after watching those trailers and other stuffs. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## healerneil (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Witcher 2 and The Witcher :Enhanced Edition discussion*

@ Gameranand...Hmm, yes...DAO, ME are the pinnacle of RPG games no doubt..but i feel that speaking of the Witcher in the same light would be an unfair comparison..just an example..both ME and DA series also involve squad based dynamics and tactis along with RPG elements...the witcher on the other hand is a sole protagonist...also the world realism in witcher is much more authentic and gives a panorama of the diaspora in the medieval age society...also the game combat (superb for those who understand) is solely on sword fighting (not counting alchemy and signs here) and that too the sword fighting technique it employs are based on real world sword skills combining Japanese martial arts, medieval world, street fightings and more..just goes to show a lot of research going into the making! 
After the recent Bioware debacle...I only wish they don't CONSOLonise this masterpiece..PC gamers are really left in the lurch when some favorites fall out
Keeping fingers crossed till May 17....
Jus a query @ gameranand....which was your best chapter in The Witcher..i personally loved the Lady of the lake section!! Absolutely stunning world!
Also try getting your hands on the novel by Andrzej Sapkowski The LAST WISH (story of the witcher)..absolute masterpiece!! I got it via Flipkart..must read!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: The Witcher 2 and The Witcher :Enhanced Edition discussion*

Bro you got me wrong. I didn't compared ME and DAO with Witcher I just commented on their Mature content that ME and DAO has more mature content than Witcher and yeah its a damn good game which allows you to be yourself not just a good or a bad guy.



			
				healerneil said:
			
		

> i personally loved the Lady of the lake section!! Absolutely stunning world!


Same here. Just one difference I liked Lady more than the world. What a nice piece.


----------



## healerneil (Apr 21, 2011)

Hehe..that makes two of us..the Lady of the lake fan!  Man! Can't wait for May 17....chance again to rack the brains..create potions and develop one's attribs ( i simply loved setting the world ablaze with Igni and chop 'em up into blazing glory with Aeondight (the sword gifted by the lady )......especially with the brain numbing console ports we are having.......as far as the developers are saying..witcher 2 is gonna be a PC exclusive...and so it becomes an automatic must buy!!!!  Got to support 'em wid all heart !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah been a long time since we got a PC exclusive game. Nowadays when all games are going either console exclusive or multiple ports its nice to see that. A must play for me also.


----------



## healerneil (May 1, 2011)

Just checked out the Witcher combat techniques video....absolutely awesome....traps, bombs, magic and the all powerful alchemy  They even incorporated a throwing knife this time around...just hoping it doesnt fall short of it's expectations!!And YEAH!! The fist fights..absolutely Fight club style !


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Well actually I don't give a damn about melee combat at all because I like swords more than my hand. But throwing knives are good. I hope that the sword play is damn good.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Here is latest from developers
[YOUTUBE]90BPECahh3o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uY-rpZzW_h8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## healerneil (May 11, 2011)

Holy dash dash!!!!!!!! Thanks for the post!! Just about 5 days to go!! I like the Ratings disclaimer at the beginning LOL!!! And the lighting effects seem absolutely awesome!! Lo behold...The real Medieval world madness and mayhem !!!!!!! Can't wait for the story to continue from where it left off in the Witcher ...


----------



## amitava82 (May 11, 2011)

Too bad it isn't releasing in India. Will have to wait for huge discount on Steam.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Too bad it isn't releasing in India. Will have to wait for huge discount on Steam.


Really??? Why so??


----------



## healerneil (May 11, 2011)

I got The Witcher Enhanced Edition European edition from a  friend in UK and is still THE COSTLIEST game I have ever purchased.I searched high and low for it but it wasnt released officially out here...but was worth each and every hard earned money! Now will have to wait whether it's officially released in India or will have to get it from one of my friends abroad  but does anyone know wether CD ProjeKt has any distributors in India?? 
Also i guess the game will be the heavily censored American version if it's released in India..will make some enquiries on wether one can get it ordered from abroad...STEAM VERSIONS ARE ****!!! I still rue the fact I bought Darksiders on steam
Don't get the American release..this game is meant to be played by adults and t's only the European release that really unleashes extreme violence, blood and gore and full sexuality (that is if you like the stuff)
How about us...the Witcher fans sending off an email to the developers for a South Asian release ???


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

healerneil said:
			
		

> Don't get the American release..this game is meant to be played by adults and t's only the European release that really unleashes extreme violence, blood and gore and full sexuality (that is if you like the stuff)


Yeah right even Witcher and enhanced edition had materials which were censored in NA version while they were present in EU version. Well if I have to play the game I'll play it as developers wanted me to play I mean with all those stuff.


----------



## healerneil (May 12, 2011)

When materials are censored even in the NA, what hope do we mortals have living here in India?? Lets see if I can get it from abroad..otherwise will just have to wait 6-8 months more for it to reach our shores! :'-(!!
What details in the environment...familiar places like the swamps and familiar enemies like the drowner have been depicted so realistically..and the environments are so dynamic, especially the realistic day and night cycle !

P.S : Milestone Interactive are authorised distributors of Atari releases...maybe they will cater to the cries of the Witcher fans in India


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

healerneil said:
			
		

> When materials are censored even in the NA, what hope do we mortals have living here in India?? Lets see if I can get it from abroad..otherwise will just have to wait 6-8 months more for it to reach our shores! :'-(!!


I'll get the EU version for sure. Hell here Fallout came so late because of a controversy about a animal.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2011)

User reviews at metacritic are terrific. 9.1 Aggregate for 317 votes. But, given the track record of metacritic voters, we should not completely go by their votes.

It seems, most of the reviews haven't received an early review code. So, no release day reviews.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> User reviews at metacritic are terrific. 9.1 Aggregate for 317 votes. But, given the track record of metacritic voters, we should not completely go by their votes.
> 
> It seems, most of the reviews haven't received an early review code. So, no release day reviews.


Yup. At IGN it says review in progress for like a day now. Donno when they are going to put up the final review.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2011)

10/10 from gamesradar. And almost 9.5+ user rating in most of the sites.

Oh boy!!... Good times are coming.


----------



## amitava82 (May 18, 2011)

Guys at CD Projekt RED could have made good money if they had launched it in India. That being said, I'm still gonna play it. Same goes for Fable 3.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

Awesome finally we got a PC exclusive AAA title for us.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 18, 2011)

^ It was PC exclusive all along. :/


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

Yup I know. Even Witcher was PC exclusive title. Just posted because nowadays PC exclusive games are rare specially games of this quality. Most games which are good enough gets consolonized.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 18, 2011)

Hola crap! The game rating everywhere says it all. Witcher 2 a must play. Downloading(from GoG) the Witcher as i write this.


----------



## baccilus (May 18, 2011)

I bought The Witcher: Enhanced edition too. Guys, how not to get bored in this?


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> I bought The Witcher: Enhanced edition too. Guys, how not to get bored in this?


What do you mean???? The game is boring???

Gamespot gave a 8.5 rating to Wither 2 game..


----------



## amitava82 (May 18, 2011)

He is talking about Witcher 1. All I can say, it is not CoD MW or BFBC which I find pretty boring (could not get past 30 min). It's a RPG. Not everyone has to like every genre.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> He is talking about Witcher 1. All I can say, it is not CoD MW or BFBC which I find pretty boring (could not get past 30 min). It's a RPG. Not everyone has to like every genre.


I know that he is talking about Witcher 1...Well if he purchased a RPG then I guess he like this genre so I asked him the reason.


----------



## amitava82 (May 18, 2011)

May be because of all they excitement about Witcher 2? I know lot of people here never played Portal 1 until they came to know about Portal 2 not so long ago.


----------



## Krow (May 18, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> it is not CoD MW or BFBC which I find pretty boring (could not get past 30 min)



 But I would have shut Witcher 1 if not for the fantastic cutscenes and voice acting. Those are just brilliant. Then of course, the game grew on me.


----------



## baccilus (May 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I know that he is talking about Witcher 1...Well if he purchased a RPG then I guess he like this genre so I asked him the reason.



I have never played an RPG before. This will be my first RPG. I don't think Borderlands is an RPG. I bought it because it was really cheap. But after reading it I read in several discussion forums that many people get really bored of this game and can't even get past the first few hours. Since I have bought it, I would like to play it for a long time and even enjoy it.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2011)

As a rule of thumb play the game for atleast 4 hours and then decide.


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

In many RPGs you have to play the game for like 2 or 3 hours and bear and then you gets addicted. Its normal. Take for example Fallout 3, You have to play the game even if you don't like until you get to Megaton and take some quests but after that its pretty sure that you won't leave the game similarly in DAO you have to bear the game untill you become Grey Warden. RPGs are like this that you have to somehow play the game until what can I say lets just say a threshold and after that game gets really interested. Although its for the people who likes action for me even when I was in Vault 101 and even before becoming Grey warden in DAO the game was fun for me but many people find those moments boring. Its personal take.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

Can't wait to play Witcher 2


----------



## baccilus (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Gameranand and Faun


----------



## axes2t2 (May 19, 2011)

Been reading on other forums.

Gamers are giving mixed reactions about the combat system.


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

Its combat system is very different from others some likes it and others purely hates it. So its no wonder for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 20, 2011)

Started the game three days ago, finished the prologue and now in the chapter 1. Graphics are the best in a PC game till date(screw crysis  ), the game world makes the player feel like they're walking through a painting!
Cant talk about the RPG stuff rite now, coz I'd hardly got into them yet, will post them later.
EDIT - The game is a must buy.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 20, 2011)

getting this game with in 2 days played demo only gr8 graphics ! also simultaneously FABLE 3 has been released both r RPG - which one to play first !


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:
			
		

> getting this game with in 2 days played demo only gr8 graphics ! also simultaneously FABLE 3 has been released both r RPG - which one to play first !


I would suggest you go for Witcher 2 rather than Fable.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I would suggest you go for Witcher 2 rather than Fable.



i was expecting FABLE 3 for 2 years after FABLE 2 ! ok , i ll proceed with THE WITCHER 2 again i ll jump here after 2 days !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 20, 2011)

Just judging by the reviews.. fable 3 seems inferior. But.. you seem to be waiting for Fable. So, why bother with reviews. Just play it. I think, you will have a good time. You can always come back to Witcher 2 if you don't like it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 21, 2011)

Should have the first game installed by 9 o'clock. Can't wait.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:
			
		

> i was expecting FABLE 3 for 2 years after FABLE 2 ! ok , i ll proceed with THE WITCHER 2 again i ll jump here after 2 days !


Well according to reviews Fable didn't delivered what it was supposed to deliver but still you can try that. See the gameplay and decide yourself.


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2011)

Well, tell me guys if Witcher2 is worth buying?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2011)

I just started playing it. Right now.. having a chat with a official.

I alt+tab'ed the game to say that..

"Screw everthing. This is the best looking PC game TO DATE"

UPDATE & Suggestion:

If you have controller, Switch to it. Combat is a breeze with controller. I was able to dodge, block and attack way more easily and swiftly than I did with keyboard and mouse. And the funny thing is, Combat which is kind of irritating with Keyboard and mouse is helluva fun now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 22, 2011)

Started playing the 1st game last night. The combat system is very good IMO. Much better than DAO because the skill of the protagonist depends on the user and not some crap leveling system.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2011)

^ I wouldn't agree with that. Dragon Age Origins requires a completely different approach. Working your tactics out and managing 3 other players at the same time. Its a whole another system.. which is totally amazing. Just because that it doesn't require hand and eye coordination but hand and brains co-ordination, doesn't mean that it is crap.

But, what we have with Witcher 2 is a stripped down but good combat system from The original Witcher. You know, not like stripping in DAO and DA2. Stripping as in ME1 and ME2.

Both are different. Just because you don't like it/not good in it doesn't mean that it is crap.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 22, 2011)

Well, brain co-ordination is not my strong suit here


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> I just started playing it. Right now.. having a chat with a official.
> 
> I alt+tab'ed the game to say that..
> 
> ...


How well the game performs???? I read that its kinda resource hungry game and is not very well optimized.



			
				JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> Started playing the 1st game last night. The combat system is very good IMO. Much better than DAO because the skill of the protagonist depends on the user and not some crap leveling system.


Bro how can you even compare these two games??? Both games have completely different approach. In DAO its more of team work and making a well coordinated plan than going lone wolf in this one. Both are very good games and non comparable for me.


----------



## quan chi (May 22, 2011)

Alright guys i left witcher 1 due to bad controls.is it necessary to play witcher 1 before witcher 2.i am finding the story a bit complex.


----------



## mandeepjaura (May 22, 2011)

Guys, I play sometimes, yesterday saw this game at market, but the problem with me is that I need gaming pad, I am poor at keyboard. This game was not compatible to my logitech pad. any Solutions ?


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2011)

quan chi said:
			
		

> Alright guys i left witcher 1 due to bad controls.is it necessary to play witcher 1 before witcher 2.i am finding the story a bit complex.


Well if you are interested in story then yes. Story is bit of complex I know but that was fun for me. I mean making a lot of choices and just good or bad but more bad or less bad and all that.



			
				mandeepjaura said:
			
		

> Guys, I play sometimes, yesterday saw this game at market, but the problem with me is that I need gaming pad, I am poor at keyboard. This game was not compatible to my logitech pad. any Solutions ?


There are a lot of XBOX emulators are available on internet. Search for them.


----------



## quan chi (May 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well if you are interested in story then yes. Story is bit of complex I know but that was fun for me. I mean making a lot of choices and just good or bad but more bad or less bad and all that.



it seems you didnt get what i meant.I mean i am finding witcher 2's story a bit confusing.Is it because i have not played witcher 1?
Is it really required to play witcher 1.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 22, 2011)

Yes you do require to play the first sequel in order for the story to be crystal clear or atleast read up the story at some wiki.


----------



## quan chi (May 22, 2011)

Alright thanks for the replies.jut found out witcher 2 has completely new story.Only the intro part is confusing for those who haven't played the witcher 1.
will try that.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2011)

no one needs to worry here. Prologue gives enough intro to story that you need to play the second game. 
So, no worries.


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2011)

Went to Korum mall here in Thane to find "Witcher2". Reliance Digital, Planet M, Reliance Timeout none of these have the game.

One game shop mentioned it will be available after two days and priced @999/- another shop made a face like they have never heard about it.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 22, 2011)

On ebay the price for Wtcher2 is given as 170/- .


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, just saw that, but its listed in auction not "buy it now".

And that guy has only one review. I'm skeptical.


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2011)

@ Vamsi
Bro how well does the game performs in your System??? It'll give me a idea.


----------



## quan chi (May 22, 2011)

^^turn off ssao and ubersampling leave rest to max.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

^ Did that. Still the same. Weird.

@gameranad, 
It lags. Werid lagging actually. FPS while roaming the city never hits more than 30 no matter what the setting is. Ultra high or Ultra low. There is just 3-4fps bump between the settings. But, I reduced the Motion blur, which kind of compensates the FPS drop giving a feel that game is running well.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2011)

*i53.tinypic.com/2mmbg90.jpg

checked it?..the amount of GPU memory used by the game.


----------



## saddy (May 23, 2011)

from above setting in witcher 2 most hard hiiting on performace   r SSAO and antialising n ubersampling.these r only suited for cross fire or SLi based sytems.but i would like to given credit to  CD project RED for wat they have achived from witcher 2 that  too using dx9 not dx11  whcih has lot of hype these days.i dont own a dx11 card .but this game might give other dx11  RPG games run for it money .so and the end wat matters is game play no matter wat dirextx or wat ever it might  it might have .
i v much enjoyed witcher 1 played it for a v whole month about 100 hrs of gameplay if ur on hard diffculty  ...longest  RPG game i have ever played.with mind blowing story n immersion   now soon gona sink my gaming teeth in witcher 2 which i m gona buy soon .it coming on nextworld.in on 30th may.if u guys gona get get i from next world.in.best online  games buying site IMO


----------



## axes2t2 (May 23, 2011)

@Vamsi 

try lowering the resolution.

And been reading on other forums,came to know that you have limited carrying capacity and no storage option.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

Did that buddy. No use.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

CDproject is a very small and new company with a limited budget in their hands. They don't have much of a experience in PC industry to optimize and fine tune it perfectly. But, they did what they could. No need for insults. Wait for a patch.


----------



## quan chi (May 23, 2011)

^^insult? i didnt insulted them.Making console games is an insult??
as for that slang i used it because they again did the same thing.
Since witcher 1 had gained so much popularity they should have taken their time to release a better one this time without much problems.
The company is new. But not that new.Its more than a decade old.

The witcher 1 also suffered from many bugs at its first release.then it took them almost a year to release a bug free enhanced edition for a bit higher price for the first time buyers.Free for those who already owns the previous copy.

Now again they did the same thing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

NO. They didn't repeat the same thing. This seldom has bugs. Only performance issue.But, I rectified mine.. by doing what 'cyborg' suggested. Increased the texture memory size to very high. Disabled SSAO, AA. Now.. frames are pretty much standard 30.. at ultra and 1920x1080. As of other users who has performance issues, nVidia already released beta drivers fixing the issues, CDP is releasing a patch in a day or two. And God knows when ATI fixes things on their side.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2011)

quan chi said:


> The ass#oles at cd project made the game heavy on cpu.i get 80+ in cutscenes ssao and ubersampling off.when i go outside it goes down to 20.
> 
> They should go and make some console games.



Hmm..now that was very insulting. Like vamsi said, CD projekt is a really small company and this game is a great achievement for them. One should have the balls to make a well optimised PC exclusive title these days  And I'd suggest you to mess around with the configurator for a smoother frame rate. Believe me, the game is optimised really well..wayyyyyyy more optimised than the shitty crysis 2! 

Coming back to my progress, Still in the chapter 1, killed this monster Kayran. Totally enjoyed it.



JojoTheDragon said:


> Started playing the 1st game last night. The combat system is very good IMO. Much better than DAO because the skill of the protagonist depends on the user and not some crap leveling system.



lol..funny you bought in the leveling system to compare it to the combat system.



vamsi_krishna said:


> You know, not like stripping in DAO and DA2. Stripping as in ME1 and ME2.



Streamlining


----------



## quan chi (May 23, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Hmm..now that was very insulting. Like vamsi said, CD projekt is a really small company and this game is a great achievement for them. One should have the balls to make a well optimised PC exclusive title these days  And I'd suggest you to mess around with the configurator for a smoother frame rate. Believe me, the game is optimised really well..wayyyyyyy more optimised than the shitty crysis 2!



now you dont start again.Have already replied for that quote.



vamsi_krishna said:


> NO. They didn't repeated the same thing.



By same thing i meant *issues*.Witcher 1 also had some performance issues with some people.

anyways another solution The Witcher 2 Performance Issues SOLVED


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2011)

quan chi said:


> ^^insult? i didnt insulted them.Making console games is an insult??
> as for that slang i used it because they again did the same thing.
> Since witcher 1 had gained so much popularity they should have taken their time to release a better one this time without much problems.
> The company is new. But not that new.Its more than a decade old.
> ...



you mean this?..calling them a$$holes is indeed an insult.
And about taking time to release a better game, CD projekt has actually released a better game which looks and plays great! I hardly see anything wrong with the second game except for the bugs(which I havent faced any at all.) and very small things like not being able to immediately pick up the loot after killing the enemies, and killing the enemies in one shot when they're stunned has no link to the game world and takes place like some kinda cut scene.


----------



## quan chi (May 23, 2011)

> calling them a$$holes is indeed an insult


have you played witcher 1??
it was not meant literally.it is kind of ironic.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Oh come on CD Projekt has just developed two games in this industry and they debuted with Witcher and for a debut game like Witcher I would say that they are real nice developers. Yes the game had bugs but at least they fixed most of them and we can see that nowadays games are released with many bugs and developers don't give a damn about fixing them. So I would say that they are damn nice.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 24, 2011)

Plow the lillies!!!


----------



## healerneil (May 24, 2011)

All right! Back after a hiatus, was extremely busy with ICU duties ...and YEAH!! Witcher 2 has kicked ass....For everyone, play Witcher 1 EE first and then enter Witcher 2 for the story to really take it's hold.. I can't find anything to blame CD Projekt for..we always blame the developers when they release a game which are resource hungry, but it is these advancement in the game engines that today's hardware has evolved from 2 years back..
As for the game, I haven't had a chance to buy it but is it available in stores in India?? Maybe before i start playing it is just time to add on the second 460 !!


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

We we all know its a damn nice game.
Here is a review from gamespot
[YOUTUBE]miPGSGUVgSg&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quan chi (May 24, 2011)

like i said no one has been blamed.poor optimization and resource hungry are almost similar.eg:saints row 2,double agent etc.

now lets kindly stop trolling.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 24, 2011)

Reached Chapter 2 in witcher 1. The ch-1 boss was a real pain but killed it finally.


----------



## healerneil (May 25, 2011)

@ gameranand, Thanks bro..I haven't had time to sit on the net properly last few days...The video was awesome....The Witcher 1 gave one of the best stories i have gone through, and it just falls in the category of an interactive cinema, rather than a mundane PC game...Witcher 2 has lived up to the tradition..must have game next one, priority no.1..just shows you don't need DX11 bruhaha to make a gorgeous looking game!!! All it needs is good artwork and a bit of patience..and the best thing is no area is spawned repetitively..every area is unique with it's own unique ambience!!! 
@ JojotheDragon : Kudos..hope you are on to the Enhanced Edition version...you are in for a hell of a time  and the story will leave you shattered in the end..it is one of the Christopher Nolan-esque type endings


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

healerneil said:
			
		

> @ gameranand, Thanks bro..I haven't had time to sit on the net properly last few days...The video was awesome....The Witcher 1 gave one of the best stories i have gone through, and it just falls in the category of an interactive cinema, rather than a mundane PC game...Witcher 2 has lived up to the tradition..must have game next one, priority no.1..just shows you don't need DX11 bruhaha to make a gorgeous looking game!!! All it needs is good artwork and a bit of patience..and the best thing is no area is spawned repetitively..every area is unique with it's own unique ambience!!!


I specially liked the enemies. The big ones. Damn they look good. I also got some sexy screenshots from beta version of the game. Was on net. Can't post them here they are topless.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I specially liked the enemies. The big ones. Damn they look good. I also got some sexy screenshots from beta version of the game. Was on net. Can't post them here they are topless.



Whose pics are they ? Triss,Ves..

And been watching the "Lets pay Witcher 2" vids on youtube.Looks awesome.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

axas2t2 said:
			
		

> Whose pics are they ? Triss,Ves..
> 
> And been watching the "Lets pay Witcher 2" vids on youtube.Looks awesome.


Its Triss...Man she is hot and sexy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 26, 2011)

Quick question, do we need to play the first game before jumping on the second one? Also does the sequel support the 360 controller (native)? How hardcore are the RPG elements?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 26, 2011)

^If you haven't played the first game, You will be wondering about the referecnces later in the game. 

it will be like...

A: Salmaan Khan didn't deserve what witcher had done to him.
B: He had to.

you will understand what happened to salmaan khan and who is salman khan if you had played the first game. But...if you haven't. There will be a option in the conversations like.

"who is salman Khan", "What did I do to him". etc.

See.. because.. Witcher here is suffering from Amnesia. So, he knows about the first game same as any dude who hasn't played the first game.



Yes.. 360 control is supported. Natively. But you can't switch between keyboard and mouse on the fly. Just select the 'gamepad' from controls menu. You will be good to go. But no rumble support.And, I personally prefer playing with gamepad and Keyboard and mouse.


Hardcore RPG element here are decision making. Its not like.. if you choose "Die.. b!thc" you will get +10 neagitive karma, renegade or something like that. Every decision you make.. will weave the mission progress from there on. Let it be a side quest or the main quest. If you choose a option... good or bad.. game makes you to play the game that is in your vision. Something I found only in this game. with that said.. there are elements like.. inventory system. Which is easy to manage. and, Character progression based on leveling system.You have to allot skill points to 4 different trees of categories (abilities, swordplay, alchemy and magic). Collecting herbs and preparing portions (Alchemy). None of these feels heavy like DA: O.

Everything feels smooth. I would say.. JUMP IN.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 26, 2011)

Thank you. I saw the review and found the inventory system to be a bit complex. What exactly does it involve us handling?


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2011)

^^Nah its pretty easy to handle once you understand it. Its pretty much like every other inventory system in all the rpgs, but you can get weapons crafted using the items collected or looted  

progress-


Spoiler



Still in Act1, killed the kayran and supporting that elf dude Iorveth. gonna travel to some place to find triss.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 26, 2011)

Basically inventory is categorized as any RPG game. You will find all the armorplates, glows, etc in the armor category. Swords, maces, in weapons category, etc. And other categories like traps, bombs, potions, trophies, notebooks, herbs, runes, etc.

The only thing we will be doing in the inventory is... equipping, dropping, enchanting(applying the runes you have found to armor, weapons which will permanently increase their damage and will add additional capabilities like poison damage, etc.).

In equipping regard, there will be two set of swords for witcher. Steel and Silver. Steel is for humanoid enemies, silver is for demonic enemies. After equipping weapons. You have to choose armor, boots, trousers, glows, trophy (which you collect from fallen enemies like their eyes, part of their hand, etc). 

After that.. there is pockets to equip bombs, potions, etc. Which you can use while in combat with press of a button.

And basically that is it. 

There is a weight cap for inventory system. I think, it depends upon the level of the player. After you hit the cap... you cannot move swiftly in the battle or while exploring. And you will also be accessing inventory while selling the items off. 

It is really not that complex as it seems or sounds. 



cyborg47 said:


> progress-
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I gave the sword to varnon roche. Lets see how things will turn out for you and me


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 26, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely come back once I start the game, which should be as soon as I finish _L.A. Noire_. Hope it's not as unforgiving as Demons Souls.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 26, 2011)

Sure.. it punishes the bad choices in both game and combat(especially button mashing). But, I have completed Demon's Souls and I can guarantee you that this game is not that punishing at all.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 26, 2011)

You completed Demon's Souls? When?


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt here is a simpler and more elaborating review from IGN
[YOUTUBE]euLYjmuLM9Q[/YOUTUBE]

And one more news
Witcher 2 patch 1.1 is coming soon maybe next week.
here are patch notes


> *Patch 1.1*
> Simpler and more reliable game installation and activation. Details to be revealed soon.
> Fixed the free Troll Trouble DLC download. It is now included n the patch so there's no need to download and install it separately.
> Fixed an issue that prevented some users from downloading other free DLCs (the ones given out with some pre-orders, special promotions, etc). The launcher now properly refreshes the list of available DLCs and allows for installation.
> ...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 26, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You completed Demon's Souls? When?



I purchased the game. Played it before I slod my old PS3 off. Some where in mid nov. of 2009. I guess. Took some 50'ish hours to complete. It was the last game I played on that PS3.


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

*The Witcher 2 patch 1.1 delaye*d
The upcoming Witcher 2 patch 1.1 has been delayed


----------



## healerneil (May 26, 2011)

I am waiting...won't repeat the same mistake i made with DA-2...If i have to experience the witcher, it has got to be the most polished version!!  especially when i am spending 2.5 k!


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

Looks like XBOX 360 owners are going to be happy because this game is coming on 360 most probably. Although not sure for PS3 but I guess they will release this game on that console also. After all who don't want big sales right.
Source


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 27, 2011)

Witcher 2 always was timed exclusive. Every one knew that it is going to be out for consoles some time or the other.


----------



## gameranand (May 27, 2011)

OK fellas Witcher 2 patch 1.1 is up on net. And you know the best part apart from performance and many improvements is that its DRM free. 
Here is the link to download the patch
Witcher 2 Official Site


----------



## healerneil (May 27, 2011)

Well, we aren't going to be crying foul as long as the first priority were PC gamers..and that is why I think it's utmost imperative we support these companies...the graphics really are top notch!! A virtual time machine..makes you a part of that world !!
@gameranand..thanx bro ...that was really fast and CD Projekt have done a commendable job to iron minor issues so soon!!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 27, 2011)

Right now.. lifting the curses of battlefield. In chapter 2.

This $h!t is goose bumping.

Met some Drinking buddies in the way. That total episode was genuinely funny.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 27, 2011)

You got that scene with Triss in that *Elven pool*.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> You got that scene with Triss in that *Elven pool*.



Triss!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 27, 2011)

Did anyone happen to check out her Nude Playboy photos in the Polish Playboy mag?


----------



## healerneil (May 27, 2011)

Triss : One of the hottest female characters..what detail in the facial features..absolute exquisite..and with the trademark Witcher theme in the background with cello.....evident why the witcher OST is my favorite!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2011)

^ Siskia AKA dragon slayer is way more hot, IMO.

Anyway. towards the end of the chapter 2. Got access full access to Vergen city now. I guess this is the part where the players who chose 'the other option' will get access to King's war camp in battlefield.



UPDATE:

Completed the game. It has been a wonderful experience. The voice acting, visuals, plot, variety in quests, dept in quests(even in side quests), Environments, Atmosphere, score, Combat system... everything was perfect.

Except some annoyances with targets while facing multiple enemies(which can be compensated with a upgrade later in the game), and occasional hiccups with friendly AI. 

I know, I haven't even poked the surface of this game. Considering it has 16 different endings. Time to experiment with those. But.. I'll wait for DLCs to roll. Will start second playthough after playing DLCs. Right now, I'm loading some save points where I made a decision, but this time choosing the other. It should easily give me another 5-10 hours of gameplay.


----------



## sandman9 (May 29, 2011)

Hi
   Anyone knows where this game is available in Delhi or through any online Indian shopping site ? Its really a great game and I want to have a hard copy of it.
I don't want to download the Steam or any other version.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2011)

^ 

Buy The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Premium Edition in India. Best price Rs.2699 only!


----------



## sandman9 (May 29, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^
> 
> Buy The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Premium Edition in India. Best price Rs.2699 only!



LOL ! Thanks vamsi, but its only on pre-order.
God knows when it will be finally delivered 
I want my copy NOW


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2011)

It says.. it ships on 31-05-2011. I guess you could wait for couple of days. Or.. go to any nextworld store on that day.. and pick it up. You have to wait. Coz, this is not a Indian release. So, you know


----------



## masterkd (May 29, 2011)

is this game's requirements so high
i'm getting barely 2-4 fps (max 8-12 fps) with everything disabled @1280x720 with my 9600gt


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2011)

masterkd said:


> is this game's requirements so high
> i'm getting barely 2-4 fps (max 8-12 fps) with everything disabled @1280x720 with my 9600gt






cyborg47 said:


> *i53.tinypic.com/2mmbg90.jpg
> 
> checked it?..the amount of GPU memory used by the game.



re-quoting it.


----------



## masterkd (May 30, 2011)

did that already..didn't help..actually i think the prolouge part is not optimized..just started act 1..now i'm getting 15-20 sometimes 30 fps!!


----------



## sandman9 (May 30, 2011)

masterkd said:


> did that already..didn't help..actually i think the prolouge part is not optimized..just started act 1..now i'm getting 15-20 sometimes 30 fps!!



9600 GT !? Are you serious ?!! And you want to play W2 using it !
Enjoy the slideshow 
Seriously, get yourself a 460 GTX or 560 Ti at the very least, to get playable frame rates.
And Oh ! Upgrade your CPU while you're about it !


----------



## masterkd (May 30, 2011)

I know my rig is old..saving money for a new rig..will buy by the end of this year..however this is giving me 15-20 fps..playable enough!!


----------



## sandman9 (May 30, 2011)

masterkd said:


> I know my rig is old..saving money for a new rig..will buy by the end of this year..however this is giving me 15-20 fps..playable enough!!



6 months more of *torture*... you must enjoy PAIN
OK, cool !
Like I said earlier... "Enjoy the slideshow" or stick to games like Q2 or CS in the meantime


----------



## axes2t2 (May 30, 2011)

sandman9 said:


> 9600 GT !? Are you serious ?!! And you want to play W2 using it !
> Enjoy the slideshow
> Seriously, get yourself a 460 GTX or 560 Ti at the very least, to get playable frame rates.
> And Oh ! Upgrade your CPU while you're about it !



Witcher 2 can run on a card as low as 8400 GS and it doesn't look like a slideshow.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 30, 2011)

sandman9 said:


> 6 months more of *torture*... you must enjoy PAIN
> OK, cool !
> Like I said earlier... "Enjoy the slideshow" or stick to games like Q2 or CS in the meantime



A friend of mine who has a 9400gt is running it. It is quite playable at Low settings.


----------



## masterkd (May 30, 2011)

sandman9 said:


> 6 months more of *torture*... you must enjoy PAIN
> OK, cool !
> Like I said earlier... "Enjoy the slideshow" or stick to games like Q2 or CS in the meantime



hey 9600gt is not that bad card..gives me playable frame rate in every games @1440x900..this is the first game i got some lag..but now its giving me good enough frame rate and its nothing like slide show..with proper settings it can easily provide me enough service for next 6 months..and its nothing like *PAIN*!!


----------



## healerneil (May 30, 2011)

@ vamsi..is the online shopping site nextworld trustworthy...I am gonna order it as I can't wait no more ...just want some feedbacks before I do! would be mighty helpful if you could give some inputs!

@ Masterkd..i agree, 9600 Gt is still a very good card..but Witcher 2 has been meant to be played with all frills and fancies on in the graphics section...so it would be a much better experience to  wait and not rush into the game..upgrade then play..i for one am still holding on for my friend to finish playing C2 before i borrow his GTX 460 and sli my rig to play this summer scorcher  so there!


----------



## baccilus (May 30, 2011)

9600GT is a good card. You don't always have to play on full resolution and settings to enjoy a game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 30, 2011)

healerneil said:


> @ vamsi..is the online shopping site nextworld trustworthy...I am gonna order it as I can't wait no more ...just want some feedbacks before I do! would be mighty helpful if you could give some inputs!



It deserves all the trust you can give


----------



## baccilus (May 30, 2011)

Nextworld is an awesome site. They deliver to my house within 24hours, each time.


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

vamsi said:
			
		

> A friend of mine who has a 9400gt is running it. It is quite playable at Low settings.


Bro you saved my day. 


			
				healerneil said:
			
		

> @ Masterkd..i agree, 9600 Gt is still a very good card..but Witcher 2 has been meant to be played with all frills and fancies on in the graphics section...so it would be a much better experience to wait and not rush into the game..upgrade then play..i for one am still holding on for my friend to finish playing C2 before i borrow his GTX 460 and sli my rig to play this summer scorcher  so there!


Well this game can be played two or more times easily so I say play now and then play again when you upgrade.


----------



## masterkd (May 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well this game can be played two or more times easily so I say play now and then play again when you upgrade.



That's what i'm planning to do!!


----------



## sandman9 (May 31, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Witcher 2 can run on a card as low as 8400 GS and it doesn't look like a slideshow.


Oh yeah ?
In case you didn't know, Minimum requirements are 8800GTX and Recommended  is GTX 260.
If you like seeing blocky graphics or slideshows 8400GS is just the ticket



baccilus said:


> 9600GT is a good card. You don't always have to play on full resolution and settings to enjoy a game.


Forgot I was on a "desi" site.... majority a bunch of penny-pinchers.  No offense, but PC gamers like you would seriously be better off playing console games !
If possible, watch the game on a high-end rig running 2xSLI GTX480s or GTX580s side-by-side with a rig running on 9600GT or the like.
You'll feel as if you are watching 2 different games.....believe you me !!
You simply won't realize what you are missing until you see it with your own eyes !




baccilus said:


> Nextworld is an awesome site. They deliver to my house within 24hours, each time.


+1. 
Unfortunately, their CC informed me that due to ash clouds over Europe, delivery will take another 4-5 days !
So, I borrowed the game from a friend who's just back from the UK and MAAAN ! this game rox  Getting 90-110FPS with everything on Ultra with only ubersampling turned off, after applying the 1.1 Patch. SLI working just fine ! I'll enable 3D Vision after the 1.2 patch is released. But there's really no need for it as the gfx look so real that you feel that you are part of the game !
*This* is the meaning of " Suspension of disbelief ".
Photorealistic graphics with an engrossing story-line..... there are so many choices to make... unbelievable... replayability is fantastic.... 16 different endings promised
Any kiddies here better not play the game, a few ...huh... scenes  ( Mummy maregi)
Triss Marigold looks STUNNING in her birthday suit
OK, enough typing... back to playing Witcher 2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 31, 2011)

^ I have been there. Running on IGP, 7200gs, 9400gs. Back then, I didn't care how good the game looks like on my PC. Infact, no one with that card will. The only thing they care about is, running it at playable Frames. So, eye candy takes a back seat here.

The fact that they own inferior graphic cards is, they very well know how the game is going to look on their rigs.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 31, 2011)

Almost finished the story. Now a seasoned Witcher lvl 4. Finished as many side missions as possible. One of the best RPGs ever.


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2011)

@Sandyman: I am not a pennypincher. I am just poor


----------



## funkysourav (May 31, 2011)

here's some very very interesting news related to Witcher 2
Games On Net :: General News: Obama Receives Copy of Witcher 2 From Polish Prime Minister


> As part of a gift package to the visiting United States President, Polish Prime Minister Donald Tusk handed over a copy of CDProjekt Red's latest RPG - and a collector's edition, no less!





> it's immensely exciting to see that The Witcher is considered one of the country's best and most notable outputs, and that a video game of any kind would even make it into the gift basket for a visiting president


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

^^ Wow saurav nice find on that news. 

Guys here is a explanations of the improvements of Witcher 2 over the Witcher 1 and also there are screenshots showing the differences in graphics and details with different settings. And guys game looks gorgeous even on low settings and there are not many difference between all settings but the game sure looks damn good in ultra settings with sampling on. Take a look
*Witcher Then and Now*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 31, 2011)

Finished The Witcher.  Mindblowing! 9/10. Minus 1 due to damn bugs. A quality story  and awesome gameplay.


----------



## funkysourav (May 31, 2011)

9/10 from IGN too
greater than DA series


----------



## axes2t2 (May 31, 2011)

I get 103 fps.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 1, 2011)

sandman9 said:


> Forgot I was on a "desi" site.... majority a bunch of penny-pinchers.  No offense, but PC gamers like you would seriously be better off playing console games !
> If possible, watch the game on a high-end rig running 2xSLI GTX480s or GTX580s side-by-side with a rig running on 9600GT or the like.
> You'll feel as if you are watching 2 different games.....believe you me !!
> You simply won't realize what you are missing until you see it with your own eyes !



You totally deviated from the point..you forgot that i said my rig is old..and i know it is not enough to produce eye candy graphics and i know what i'm missing..else i wouldn't play this game with everything disabled @1280x800..one of my friend have 580 gtx 3-way sli and i've seen games with every details on @5760x1080..my point is to get playable framerate..and FYI you are totally right..you forgot you are on a 'desi' site!!


----------



## sandman9 (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, desiboyz get a load of this. Everything on Ultra with only ubersampling turned off !

And some more....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ yeah I know all that just read the article I posted. And quite honestly game looks damn good even on low settings yes it does shine on Ultra settings but its not game looks ugly or bad on low and mid settings. Hell I have seen screenshots of ubersampling turned on also but I won't invest on dual card to see those details at all.


----------



## sandman9 (Jun 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ yeah I know all that just read the article I posted. And quite honestly game looks damn good even on low settings yes it does shine on Ultra settings but its not game looks ugly or bad on low and mid settings. *Hell I have seen screenshots of ubersampling turned on also but I won't invest on dual card to see those details at all.*



Well, you are partly correct; I have sometimes turned on Ubersampling and while the resultant graphics ARE indeed breath-taking, the difference with it turned off isn't THAT significant ( to my eyes) to justify the heavy toll it takes on frame-rates even on a Rig like mine ! While some members here are satisfied with 20-25 fps, I certainly cannot tolerate it !
I've read on Fora frequented by many SLI users that this will change with Patch 1.2 and the next nVidia drivers and SLI profiles.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 1, 2011)

Reading all over the place that "uninstall 3d vision drivers" for Nvidia.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> Reading all over the place that "uninstall 3d vision drivers" for Nvidia.


Yeah game has some kind of bug with these drivers installed. I read that too.


----------



## healerneil (Jun 3, 2011)

@ sandman 9..howz the game scaling in sli?? does turning on uber sampling butcher framerates?? seems better to wait for the updated drivers and a game patch...patience bears sweet fruits ! LOL LOL!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Patch 1.2 is out.

Your Geralt can get haircuts :3


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

> Patch 1.2 is out.


Yes. Here is the link for download and patch notes.
Witcher 2 Official Site


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 3, 2011)

i completed chapter one with half a day too fast ! game seems very interesting


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sadly I am only watching the let's play vids on youtube


----------



## sandman9 (Jun 4, 2011)

healerneil said:


> @ sandman 9..howz the game scaling in sli?? does turning on uber sampling butcher framerates?? seems better to wait for the updated drivers and a game patch...patience bears sweet fruits ! LOL LOL!


Its scaling pretty well for me with SLI ; though other SLI users are not happy with the scaling.Yes, ubersampling butchers the frame-rates ! There will *definitely* be  more improvements once nVidia release their new drivers and game profiles near end of June. CDP are also expected to release Patch 1.3 to improve the dramatic drop in fps when 3D Vision is enabled, especially in interior environments. But I must say that the game looks even more STUNNING when 3DVision is enabled. The branches and leaves seem to *pop* out of the screen when Geralt moves through the forest ; but the fps drop in interiors is simply unacceptable... so for now I've disabled 3D Vision in the CP.
So yes, I agree with you; patience bears sweet fruits !


damngoodman999 said:


> i completed chapter one with half a day too fast ! game seems very interesting



Yes, you are playing too fast ! You will almost certainly miss a lot of interesting side-quests if you do. You're not playing a First Person Shooter, you know ! Unlike most other RPGs, the side-quests here don't seem irrelevant to the main story-line, not to mention the almost endless re-playability of this wonderful game ! Even seemingly insignificant decisions can change the story-line in totally unexpected directions.... like real Life itself, wouldn't you say ?!?
Here are a few screenshots to whet your appetite ! As you can see, you will  require a high-end rig to bring this game to life !


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 4, 2011)

sandman9 said:


> CDP are also expected to release Patch 1.3 to improve the dramatic drop in fps when 3D Vision is enabled, especially in interior environments.




source??
any official links


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

Well these are news on some sites. Will give link when I'll find again. Forgot the site where I read that. Well check The Witcher community on their official site you'll get to these news.


----------



## sandman9 (Jun 5, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> source??
> any official links





gameranand said:


> Well these are news on some sites. Will give link when I'll find again. Forgot the site where I read that. Well check The Witcher community on their official site you'll get to these news.



Yeah, I also read this on a few forums, especially 3D Vision forums. Nothing official about it, but it can certainly be logically expected,especially to boost sales, as nVidia has given an 'Excellent' rating for it in 3 D Vision.
Many foreign gamers swear by 3D Vision gaming and simply REFUSE to look at a game with poor 3D Vision compatibility and performance ( unlike our desi gamerz). Having experienced 3D Vision gaming they won't even think about going back to 2D gaming. I sympathize with them, even though I'm not as fanatic about 3D Vision gaming as some others !


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2011)

sandman9 said:


> Its scaling pretty well for me with SLI ; though other SLI users are not happy with the scaling.Yes, ubersampling butchers the frame-rates ! There will *definitely* be  more improvements once nVidia release their new drivers and game profiles near end of June. CDP are also expected to release Patch 1.3 to improve the dramatic drop in fps when 3D Vision is enabled, especially in interior environments. But I must say that the game looks even more STUNNING when 3DVision is enabled. The branches and leaves seem to *pop* out of the screen when Geralt moves through the forest ; but the fps drop in interiors is simply unacceptable... so for now I've disabled 3D Vision in the CP.
> So yes, I agree with you; patience bears sweet fruits !
> 
> 
> ...




Ur magic bar is big i have only 3 slots oh god , , wat is that thunder symbol bar !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 5, 2011)

^ It depends on the progression of your character. I only had 4 magic slots by the end of the game. But, maxed the Swordplay tree.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Of all the magic signs quen and axii are my fav.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ It depends on the progression of your character. I only had 4 magic slots by the end of the game. But, maxed the Swordplay tree.



yes i too choose the sword tree gameplay ! 

I missed 2 quests from Floatsm 



Spoiler



necker contract & the arm wrestling one


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 5, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Of all the magic signs quen and axii are my fav.



Quen for me. It is such a blessing for hack and slashers. Really eases the pressure off.


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just started *The Witcher 2* yesterday and it seems to me that the game is running a little slower than I expected. I'm running it at the 'High spec' configuration set with 'Vertical Sync disabled' @1600*900 and I'm getting around '25 FPS' all the time. Is it OK or should I expect more from my system 

My system specs are given below in my siggy...


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just Check this review:- The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings GPU & CPU Performance - TechSpot Reviews

Your performance with the GTS 450 is just fine.....


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 9, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Just Check this review:- The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings GPU & CPU Performance - TechSpot Reviews
> 
> Your performance with the GTS 450 is just fine.....


That was informative...Gives me peace of mind...Thanks a lot 

BTW I finished the prologue. I haven't played Witcher but the prologue gave me a fair idea about what happened in the first game. Also it was a bit difficult for me as I'm not used to the combat system and it's kinda frustrating experience for me ...But the game is awesome...very addictive


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh my god i finished the game !


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2011)

Just started Witcher2. Now into Chapter 3 (I guess) i.e. the village where Geralt saves Dandelion from hanging.

Question is that, why can't I upgrade my magic, alchemy and sword fight abilities? I could only upgrade the Witcher training section only...



Lord073 said:


> BTW I finished the prologue. I haven't played Witcher but the prologue gave me a fair idea about what happened in the first game. Also it was a bit difficult for me as I'm not used to the combat system and it's kinda frustrating experience for me ...But the game is awesome...very addictive



I played Witcher 1 and let me tell you, the combat in Witcher 1 was far more tough. Witcher 2 combat is easy and the camera angle is fixed at least now. But I would still love the camera angles of Witcher 1, makes combats easy. TPS view is not for this game, at least not always...


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 11, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Question is that, why can't I upgrade my magic, alchemy and sword fight abilities? I could only upgrade the Witcher training section only...


Yeah I'm facing the same problem too...All other paths are locked


----------



## saddy (Jun 11, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Just started Witcher2. Now into Chapter 3 (I guess) i.e. the village where Geralt saves Dandelion from hanging.
> 
> Question is that, why can't I upgrade my magic, alchemy and sword fight abilities? I could only upgrade the Witcher training section only...
> 
> ...


 
well for ur kind info...u r not in chapter 3..u r at the very beginning of chapter 1 where u have save danelion and zoltan from hanging.GO to the guard standing near the platfrom and start the conversation with him auguring y they r 2 be hanged ...  n  then u have interrupt the execution.u have to then engage him him in fist fight, first with the main guard then with the executioner himself.... and about the locked skill well u wont have access to them at very beginning untill u have put single points in each training skill tree.i.e u have reach lvl 5 to unlock other trees.

combat in witcher 1 was timing n predefined styles based and here in witcher 2 its also  timing and quickness based ..a little bit like batman Arkam aslylum game...free flow i mean...they have taken inspiration from that game's combat which is the best


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2011)

^well got mixed up with chapters I guess. 
But my other three skill trees are locked and I'm in level 6 now.

About combat, Witcher 1 had unique but Witcher 2 kind of follows the combat of console gaming style. Button combos (I hate 'em)

Query: Arm wrestling tip anyone?


----------



## saddy (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ u  have to put one point in each skill in  Witcher training path.just put 1 point in each of these confirmed in the "Training" path: Dagger Throwing, Fortitude, Arrow Redirection, Parrying, Hardiness, and Vigor Regeneration. u can also mutant two skill in that path .then u will unlock other paths as i have seen.I wasnt sure at want lvl they  unlock but after i place single point in all of these only then my other paths such as swordsmanship, alchemy and magic path unlocked..try to do side quest first.they offer good source of xp and orens . Get them from notice broad beside the inn.
About arm wrestling first u have to it with zoltan.try to keep the arm icon in yellow zone .BTW i found fist fight fun n challaging  rather than arm wreslting nd poker.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2011)

Killed the Kayran and built the Kayran armor. Man this game is awesome. Worth every penny.


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 12, 2011)

In the 2nd chapter now...At level 24...On my way to a battle with some ghost within the mist


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2011)

saddy said:


> ^^ u  have to put one point in each skill in  Witcher training path.just put 1 point in each of these confirmed in the "Training" path: Dagger Throwing, Fortitude, Arrow Redirection, Parrying, Hardiness, and Vigor Regeneration. u can also mutant two skill in that path .then u will unlock other paths as i have seen.I wasnt sure at want lvl they  unlock but after i place single point in all of these only then my other paths such as swordsmanship, alchemy and magic path unlocked..try to do side quest first.they offer good source of xp and orens . Get them from notice broad beside the inn.
> About arm wrestling first u have to it with zoltan.try to keep the arm icon in yellow zone .BTW i found fist fight fun n challaging  rather than arm wreslting nd poker.



Ok, just unlocked my other paths. I had already upgraded all the points in "Witcher Trg." path, and then "Vigor Regeneration" took another upgrade to unlock other paths.

And, learned arm wrestling aftr two three tries. Fist Fighting is fun...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Fist fighting is easy in the game but I couldn't get around the arm wrestling.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 13, 2011)

Arm wrestinling was a piece of cake for me. Except for that encounter with a giant in Loc Muinne (chapter 3). I had to Intimidate him with trash talk to be able to defeat him.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 13, 2011)

Total time taken to finish Chapter 1 including all its side missions was 24hrs. Now this is awesome. 
The longer the game lasts the better.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 14, 2011)

^ Unless u have got loads of backlog left to play....like me!!


----------



## Lord073 (Jun 14, 2011)

Finished the game...Chapter 3 and the Epilogue were quite short.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2011)

Where is the damn "Kyran" I'm waiting for him like two days. 

Right now I'm in the Inn beside the river. A Quest item shows in the kitchen where the inn manager sits. 

Help guys, do I need to talk to a particular person to bring the monster back to shore?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 17, 2011)

^Have you read the journal? 

Anyway, finished the game yesterday. Clocked 44 hrs in total. An epic experience.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 18, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Where is the damn "Kyran" I'm waiting for him like two days.
> 
> Right now I'm in the Inn beside the river. A Quest item shows in the kitchen where the inn manager sits.
> 
> Help guys, do I need to talk to a particular person to bring the monster back to shore?



You have to go talk to the sorceress Shile.

And am I the only one who didn't fight the last boss coz he gave me vodka.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, got to Kyran last night and game crashed. Will try again today.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 18, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> You have to go talk to the sorceress Shile.
> 
> And am I the only one who didn't fight the last boss coz he gave me vodka.



Lol, why did you take the bait, that last boss fight was awesome. Load your savefiles and play. It must not be missed.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 18, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> You have to go talk to the sorceress Shile.
> 
> And am I the only one who didn't fight the last boss coz he gave me vodka.



You are not alone here. Even I spared his life. 

Although I backed up my saves and played the episode again.. this time, kicking his butt. I already experimented in the last chapter.. and got 4 different endings. In my first playthrough. In which I took the side of Vernon Roche. 

Already started the second.. This time.. I will go with Iorveth.



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^Have you read the journal?
> 
> Anyway, finished the game yesterday. Clocked 44 hrs in total. An epic experience.



how did you count your time? Xfire/Steam/GoG? Because, in game save files lack that counter. Which is an epic disappointment.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 18, 2011)

^ The steam client did the counting.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2011)

At last killed Kyran after trying for two days. Damn, it has 4 tentacles and had to destroy three of them to bring it down. 

Initially when the game was loading I started going on the left side. Destroyed the two there and then go to the right side. This just did not work at all for me. Then tonight started from right side. Within three tries I killed it. 

A great satisfying fight.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 19, 2011)

> At last killed Kyran after trying for two days. Damn, it has 4 tentacles and had to destroy three of them to bring it down.



LOLOL i took me two tries. First I died, 2nd I figured what to do.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 19, 2011)

It took me nearly 10 tries to kill it. No one deserves to be blamed except myself and the dirty lag.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey...

Anyone here want to sell or Rent Witche 1 : EE to me... in Mumbai

No internet connection at my place so could not download it...

I am dying to play Witcher....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 11, 2011)

^You can buy the retail versions online here if you want:
nextworld.in: Search


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 13, 2011)

In case anyone wants to buy The Witcher: Enhanced Edition online, gog.com is still offering it for $10 . You get the installer from their website and it comes without any DRM. Any purchase through gog.com goes into CD Projekt's wallet directly, so if you want to show them support, this would be a good way of doing it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 14, 2011)

no internet connection ....

i will do eveything to get this game...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 14, 2011)

The game is priced at 1400INR.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 14, 2011)

wow. so you get it online from gog.com for around 450 rupees. that's almost one third the retail price :O


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 14, 2011)

Science Geek said:


> Ohhh ! So cheap !
> 
> I wanna buy 1 !



You cll it cheap...

i wonder how much you wil be earning......



JojoTheDragon said:


> ^You can buy the retail versions online here if you want:
> nextworld.in: Search





I can not open the shopping site.. wht is the price


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2011)

Guys need help in finding Cedric.

Level: Where is Triss Marygold
Task: Find Cedric. Where d fck is he?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2011)

yea.. the task can be misleading.

Activate your medallion when you are outside of the INN. it will show a blood trail. Follow the trial. Carefully. There will be a fake trail which will lead you to the village walls. If you follow the trail correctly.. you will find cedric near that waterfalls+pond.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2011)

^Found him at last. Used CAT potion. Its function is kind of batman's x-ray vision. catches blood and shows skeleton of living persons.
Got to Cedric and now in a battlefield fighting Zombies!!! WTF is that? how long does it continue? It doesn't let save in between though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 17, 2011)

Depends on which side you are. You will saved by a bird if you are on Iorveth side. If you are with Roch, keep fighting until the royal mage barges.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm on Iorveth's side!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Spoiler Tags Please.  I was thinking of a playing this once again on Iorveth's Side.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> Spoiler Tags Please.


Whats the use now ??? You already know by the time they'll put their spoiler tags.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 18, 2011)

^This Spoiler Tag rule need to on the " Gentleman's Guide ". Please mods.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 18, 2011)

No need to nit pick now. I just said bird. Didn't said what bird it is, who it is, and how it will save you and the aftermaths. I've played both the sides, and I can assure, I nigh spoiled.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 18, 2011)

That is good then.


----------



## Soumik99 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have played witcher 2 twice, once on iorveth's side, the other with Roche.
Have done the first time using almost all swordmaster skills and the next time with the mage path. I must say that the swordmaster is great for fighting against normal enemies who tend to come in hordes. While magic is great for bosses. It took me less than 10 minutes to kill the draug with aard maxed out(Just saying). 
Now the question is that alchemy though it sounds cool on paper, how are we supposed to know a particular type of enemy is going to come and be ready for it. Even if I gulp potions and oil and find enemies that I could deal easily normally, that would just mean a waste of potions.
DO U THINK ITS A GAMEPLAY FLAW OF SOME SORTS?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2011)

In Witcher 1 you could gulp potions in between fights but here it doesn't allow such. Really missing it.

For fights in general I use swallow and some efficiency enhancer.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey fellas Witcher 2 patch 1.3 is live now and the best part is that it came with a DLC and some nice improvement like Item storage,‘Junk’ panel, and many more.
Get it here
See the site above for change log also.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Waiting for 1.3 to be released on Steam. It finally allows playable frame rates on 580, 590 and 6990 setups, using ubersampling..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 21, 2011)

^ Its already there.


----------



## Alok (Jul 21, 2011)

Today i bought witcher. I'll finish it and then think for 2nd.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2011)

I installed it and played it for a while and loved it but uninstalled quickly as it imports Witcher 1 saves. I have completed that game but I don't have save games with me so I guess I'll play Witcher Enhanced Edition first then I'll play this one. Anyhow graphics are freakin awesome in the game. Looked like a painting.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 30, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I installed it and played it for a while and loved it but uninstalled quickly as it imports Witcher 1 saves. I have completed that game but I don't have save games with me so I guess I'll play Witcher Enhanced Edition first then I'll play this one. Anyhow graphics are freakin awesome in the game. Looked like a painting.



Aren't you bored of medieval time games yet after playing DA:O for such a long time? C'mon man shoot some people for a change.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Aren't you bored of medieval time games yet after playing DA:O for such a long time? C'mon man shoot some people for a change.


LOL I have completed most FPS I have. These RPGs gives a lot of hours to play while FPS games gives hardly 1 day to play. Usually 1 FPS gets completed in a day or two. But I guess you are right I need to change. Maybe I'll play FEAR 3 then. Haven't played this FPS yet.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 30, 2011)

Yup that's the spirit...No more dragons and swords for a few days. BTW, Are you done with ME 1 and 2?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Yup that's the spirit...No more dragons and swords for a few days. BTW, Are you done with ME 1 and 2?


Haha...Yeah sure no dragons and swords. 
I have completed ME1 and 2 two times already. Recently in march this year. 
Took your advice and started Virtua Tennis 4 and a FPS game.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm in chapter 3. Loc Muinne. 
Need to reach Philippa. Now the sewer is not found and the guards are just killing me rather arresting me!

What to do?



Finished Witcher 2!!! Would miss it very much. Very rarely there come such games. Is Witcher 2 small than Witcher 1?

It seemed to me.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well will start this soon// I haven't played Witcher 1.....Should this affect my gameplay anyhow???


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2011)

Has anyone here played Witcher 2 with Witcher 1 saves? 

What diff. does it make? My Witcher 1 saves are corrupted I just found out today. Was planning to play Witcher 2 again with Witcher 1 saves


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 7, 2011)

I lost my safe files. Was never thinking that they will have this import feature. Since, I know now, save file has been exported to my email account.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 9, 2011)

hey.. how to fid wht version of Witcher 2 you are playing and how to patch it offline,, if no internet connection at home...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

sumesara said:


> hey.. how to fid wht version of Witcher 2 you are playing and how to patch it offline,, if no internet connection at home...


Get patch 1.3 from their site. It will update directly from 1.0 to 1.3 without any issues.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Get patch 1.3 from their site. It will update directly from 1.0 to 1.3 without any issues.



not working for me.... 

will keep witcher away fo now... currently playing DAO and Awkeing and DA 2 in pipeline......


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2011)

Installed Witcher Enhanced Edition. Going to play again the awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2011)

sumesara said:


> not working for me....
> 
> will keep witcher away fo now... currently playing DAO and Awkeing and DA 2 in pipeline......


Get the patch here. Should solve your problem
Patch 1.3 (1.0->1.3)


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 11, 2011)

downloding the patch.. will check on weekend if it works... busy with work for couple of days... thanks GA (gameranand)...


----------



## Dino (Aug 13, 2011)

My installer cant locate the 2nd DVD during installation and hence the game doesn't get installed. I tried manually typing the path, still of no use. Please HELP.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Can I play TW2 directly without playin TW1?I mean any dependency between two games?

Btw Witcher 2 v2.0 will release in sep 2011 for PC with optimizations


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes u can play. The combat system in Witcher 1 is much complex. 

But, TW1 is a must play. It had such a beautiful story with hauningly beautiful background score.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Can I play TW2 directly without playin TW1?I mean any dependency between two games?
> 
> Btw Witcher 2 v2.0 will release in sep 2011 for PC with optimizations


Yes you can but if you have played and completed Witcher 1 then the game will be more entertaining because of the characters from old games, story linking, and all that.
Wither 1 is a must play IMO. Real nice RPG.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 16, 2011)

^ But getting used to the controls and gameplay is really a challenge.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 17, 2011)

Drool beeches! Yeeehaw!

*i.imgur.com/FD86Z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ But getting used to the controls and gameplay is really a challenge.


Yes its really worth it. Also if you have played Witcher 1 then getting to controls for Witcher 2 is lot easier.


----------



## soumo27 (Sep 4, 2011)

Guys I'm Stuck in this game.. Can't get past a point where I have to capture a ballista in the start of the game.......Can someone explain how the fighting mechanism works..


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Guys I'm Stuck in this game.. Can't get past a point where I have to capture a ballista in the start of the game.......Can someone explain how the fighting mechanism works..



I think you have to bribe a prostitute in that area to distract "that" guard.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 4, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Guys I'm Stuck in this game.. Can't get past a point where I have to capture a ballista in the start of the game.......Can someone explain how the fighting mechanism works..



Go to a prostitute near by. Hire her. But don't do her. Instead... tell her to do that guard. You will be good to go.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 4, 2011)

I think he means the tutorial ballista, not the loredo ballista... the fighting is tough but very fluid, keep dodging and landing one or two attacks and also use aard as much as u can so that there is a chance the enemy gets stunned(for a limited amount of time about 3 secs or so) and then killed with one instant hit. I think aard should be upgraded quickly when u get the points...
btw i just found out a quest a couple of days before that i had never done on my previous playthrough , its called "In the claws of madness". Cedric offers this quest or u can get it while just wandering in the forest. The quest is haunting and with really tough fighting (in closed rooms)... loved it... has anyone played it? it is a very nice quest.


----------



## soumo27 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea I mean the one mentioned by Soumik99....  Thats why I was wondering where to find a prostitute. Thanks for the suggestion. Will try again.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL.. now their replies sound so funny


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 4, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Yea I mean the one mentioned by Soumik99....  Thats why I was wondering where to find a prostitute. Thanks for the suggestion. Will try again.





Quen is your best friend 

we love women.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 4, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Can I play TW2 directly without playin TW1?I mean any dependency between two games?
> 
> Btw Witcher 2 v2.0 will release in sep 2011 for PC with optimizations



Really? What the hell is wrong with cd projekt.. first the enhanced edition and now v2? Can't they do everything at the time of release or by some patches(which optimizes the game gfx besides gameplay and quests)? I hope they give it to the people who bought witcher 2 for free... otherwise I am not game..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 4, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with CD Projekt. Whats wrong with enhancing a game they released a few months back? This is attract new customers and enrich the gameplay of the players who already own it. And mind you, CD Projekt will charge you again( or extra bucks) for the enhanced edition/v2.0 and other dlc stuff after you buy their game.  I love them.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 30, 2011)

The version 2.0 is not a separate pack like the enhanced witcher 1 was..(yes!) and you can download the patch for free which will upgrade your game to v2 adding arena mode, dark difficulty, etc.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2011)

Welk CD Projekt is still much much better than EA who gives some shitty items and that too not free at all. CD Projekt is improving their game and giving stuff for free.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 30, 2011)

Indeed. CD Projekt are the best pc devs around along with valve and blizzard. 
By the way, I think Poland has a good history with role-playing games(just discovered the fact today). 
Polish role-playing games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Just wanted to share.


----------



## healerneil (Oct 9, 2011)

Long time since I 've visited TDF!! great to be back!
Well, just a food for thought and to delve deeper into the game, we all know about guides and walkthroughs on levelling up and better attributes and talents..they are but a dime and dozen all over the net..but just thought maybe we can post our own guide about how best to invest in attributes and talents..plus proper use of mutagens
As of now, the general consensus has been on investing in the Quen sign heavily, but I find doing so creates a very uni dimensional character..let us give our own inputs on giving some more variety and playing styles to choose from
1. Swordsmanship
2.Alchemy
3. Magic
Combination of 1 + 2 + 3
Any suggestions anyone?? I haven;t completed the game to add anything substantial, but am experimenting at my own leisurely pace so will be adding in my inputs soon..Hell..why in the world should I get through 1.5K so fast !!!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 9, 2011)

Guys is there any differnece between these two patches

witcher v2.0 international patch (900mb)
witcher v2.0 EFIGS (eng,french bla ...bla ..) (700mb)


btw is there any direct 1.0 -> 2.0 patch 

unlike the above ones which are 1.35 to 2


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 9, 2011)

Sadly no. You have to manually update to v.1.35 to install 2.0.

I think, International patch will include all the languages. EFIGS, will include the update for the languages specified.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 9, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> Guys is there any differnece between these two patches
> 
> witcher v2.0 international patch (900mb)
> witcher v2.0 EFIGS (eng,french bla ...bla ..) (700mb)
> ...



No other way but to update the game from version 1.0 to 2.0 manually as par the official witcher site. 



			
				CdProjekt said:
			
		

> How to install?
> The game launcher will automatically update any new installation of the game to version 2.0. This is also true for installations previously patched to version 1.35.
> Installations previously patched to version 1.1 must be updated manually to include patches 1.2 and 1.3, after which the game launcher will automatically update the game to versions 1.35 and 2.0.
> Installations previously patched to version 1.2 must be updated manually to include patch 1.3, after which the game launcher will automatically update the game to versions 1.35 and 2.0.
> If you encounter any difficulties while the game is updating automatically, please go to our technical support site and manually download the relevant patch(es). To patch your installed game copy, run the downloaded .exe file(s). Make sure to install the patches in the order indicated by patch numbers.


link: *www.thewitcher.com/patch2/


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 19, 2011)

i have few doubts playing this.....

1) Which sword is effective against humans and non humans? 

2) which formula increases the damaage for witcher steel sword and long sword?

3) How to know which formula is important?

i was caught up with that 2 ghosts to find that companion in hospital.
(Walkthrough: The Witcher 2 HD - Part 16 - In the Claws of Madness - Witcher's Quest - Chapter 1 - YouTube)


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 19, 2011)

I did that quest too.. during replaying.. one of the most atmosphric quests.. and the combat is pretty hard even on normal as the fight takes place in closed rooms. 
Use  aard(igni is also good for this) and one slash and dodge, make sure to lay a two fire traps before they appear and use rook potion etcetc for extra damage(4 more will appear later.. same slash and dodge technique). circle the room, just keep moving.
1. Steel swords for elves and humans. Silver swords for non humanoids./ thats the theme of the game)
2. Rook is the most basic one that does that. 
3. By looking at what they do and how hard the enemies are.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 19, 2011)

should i use silver swords to tht ghosts?

can u tell what is those mutagens?

there are many formulas and diagrams....how do we know which are important


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 19, 2011)

You should use Iron swords for Humanoid foes and Silver for Demonic foes. Usage of wrong materials will do very little damage to the enemies.


To prepare portions based on the formals, you need to collect the raw materials first. Which can be acquired by free roaming or by purchasing from vendors.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 19, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> should i use silver swords to tht ghosts?
> 
> can u tell what is those mutagens?
> 
> there are many formulas and diagrams....how do we know which are important



everything(except elves) that don't exist in real world are killed by silver sword, so.. yes. 
choose a certain skill-path you like(you must play the game at least two times)
and spend there. 
xD  mutagens are certain stuff that can be used while you level up and unlock a certain skill..(though it does not effect that skill), it grants passive stat improvement(health, damage,crtitcal chance etc).


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 19, 2011)

how do i know which version of witcher i m currently running?

the latest patch is 2.0...how do i know i m running on that


----------



## Alok (Nov 19, 2011)

^^just run game in windowed mode and see on title bar


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^just run game in windowed mode and see on title bar



it just showing The Witcher 2 

still unable to defeat the ghosts


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2011)

^ Check the game version in the main menu.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> how do i know which version of witcher i m currently running?
> 
> the latest patch is 2.0...how do i know i m running on that



right click the game .exe file & select properties tab..
check the version tab (in windows XP).


----------



## Vladimir (Dec 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> right click the game .exe file & select properties tab..
> check the version tab (in windows XP).


 There is no version tab here. I have XP(SP3).Any other method?
Also is it possible to make different profiles in witcher 2? Me & my brother both want to play.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 7, 2011)

I had bought The Witcher: EE a couple of months back. Recently I tried to play it but found it to be absolutely lame. Played it for about half an hour and just hated the sword fights. It was clunky.


----------



## Lord073 (Dec 10, 2011)

^^Yes, the combat system does feel a bit weird at first, but you'll get used to it as you progress through the game. I'm also playing it right now and I'm in chapter 3. If you really like RPG's then continue playing the game for you'll soon find yourself playing for just the sake of the immersive storyline this game has and you'll totally forget about the defective combat system.


----------



## healerneil (Dec 12, 2011)

Playing the Witcher 2 is an experience of a lifetime..it is not the run of a gun typical hack and slash ala DA2..needs adapting..and needs some strategy..in hard mode...swordplay does not suffice, trust me...u need to level up intelligiently..invest in signs...try getting to heliotrope (group finisher) and +200 dodge (i dont remebr the name of the ability)as soon as possible..once the dodge ability is unlocked, sword play becomes interesting...trapping oponents in Yrden and then flanking them to backstab..and yes..Quen is your best friend ..and nothing brings down bosses more quickly than daggers...
Dont give up..this is an unprecedented RPG..in terms of story, gameplay and execution....and if nothing the love scene by the elven ruins makes up for all flaws   <sigh>


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2012)

Started Witcher 2 , i accidently made a "cinematic kill". I can't figured how i did. Anyone tell me ? Is is something to do with bombs. Cause when it happened i used a bomb.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ what do you by that?
As far as i remember thats mostly a cut scene


----------



## Alok (Mar 27, 2012)

Its a finisher move, i googled. I found it occurs when we attack stun enemy. I'll try at night to find the exact thing.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 27, 2012)

^^Yeah it is.I guess you threw a bomb.


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

Gearing up for Witcher 3???

The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition Goes Gold, CD Projekt Says Something Big is Coming




> “The game (Xbox 360 version of The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition) will be released in over two weeks, but I think we will surprise players in the following weeks. On the 5th of April we will host a conference and announce something truly extraordinary – so be sure to watch our live stream at 5 p.m. GMT that day.” Said Marcin Iwiński, joint-CEO pf CD Projekt RED.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't think Witcher 3 is coming very soon.


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

It will be an announcement, so lets say " Witcher 3 ready to roll next year"...

How about that?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> It will be an announcement, so lets say " Witcher 3 ready to roll next year"...
> 
> How about that?



May be maybe not. 
Actually CDprojekt haven't released many games. And time difference between them wasn't that small so too early to comment.


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

2007 - 2010 (if I am not mistaken) - so *2013*??? 

Question is whether it is something related to GOG, they are up to something big these days.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Not 2010 its 17 may 2011. It means 4 year gap so 2013 would be early but hey who knows right.


----------



## Skud (Mar 30, 2012)

Lets keep our fingers crossed. May be some new adventures in Witcher 2, the enhanced edition already promises a lot.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Skud said:


> Lets keep our fingers crossed. May be some new adventures in Witcher 2, the enhanced edition already promises a lot.



Yeah most probably it would be a expansion pack or something. A new game is hardly possible.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition update is 10+GB. 

Will be live on 11th with 95% content at thewitcher.com. Rest will be available on 17th via auto-update or from website.

Witcher Enhanced Edition coming to Mac via Steam. If you already own the PC version, the Mac version is free. 

Interactive Comic Book coming to Iphone and Ipad via App Store.

And get your free Witcher 2 backup from 17th April onwards:-

GOG.com


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2012)

WTH ?? What are they going to give in 10GB. Its huge.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition update is 10+GB.
> 
> Will be live on 11th with 95% content at thewitcher.com. Rest will be available on 17th via auto-update or from website.
> 
> ...


Dude you mean Enhanced edition Update is free of cost?

If witcher 3 does come.Hope we can jump when we want,Like in witcher 2,Geralt jumps like a girl .You can jump,only in some very few parts.That to a lame jump,Not the ones you find in games like leap of faith(From AC) .

will a 7770 or 7750 take witcher 2 nicelly at least on high/ultra.On 1280x800 or 1440x900.
With Motion blur off.And get at least 30+ fps.Right on my 5450 is sh1t with this game


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Free of cost, yeah. Apart from Broadband bill.  Regarding performance of 7700 cards, I think the res and settings you mention are playable.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

What are the features in Enchanted Edition


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Go to the official site and find by yourself. Extra content is there this much I can tell you.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 6, 2012)

finally coming on April 17 officially


----------



## theserpent (Apr 7, 2012)

I dont know why do these people think that everyone has a connection of 2 mbps +.How can they download 10+gig of update crazyness.


----------



## Skud (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't download, you already have the game. 

It's a free gift buddy, they are not charging anything from you for this. Just imagine the updated/extra content they are throwing away for free. They could have easily charged us for that (like Shogun 2, blood pack, clan packs etc. or other episodic contents).

Games are getting bigger and bigger these. There's little we can do about that.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah!! Ohk,I cant play the game properly still i get a good gfx card.Or i just see people vanishing in thin air .
Especially in this level Prelude to War: Aedirn.I can see the soldiers in the battle vanishing.Plus i cant find out what am i doing to,Its kinda buggy.

btw are you using the stock sword?cause i stilll have only that sword


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9nC78t0NUCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Ah!! Ohk,I cant play the game properly still i get a good gfx card.Or i just see people vanishing in thin air .
> Especially in this level Prelude to War: Aedirn.*I can see the soldiers in the battle vanishing*.Plus i cant find out what am i doing to,Its kinda buggy.
> 
> btw are you using the stock sword?cause i stilll have only that sword



That is how the game is 

Also,Geralt and Ves scene in enhanced edition.

That is all.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I dont know why do these people think that everyone has a connection of 2 mbps +.How can they download 10+gig of update crazyness.



Hey if you don't want it don't take it. I won't listen anything against CDProjekt. I am a fanboy.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Hey if you don't want it don't take it. I won't listen anything against CDProjekt. I am a fanboy.



 Ok ,...I like witcher 2


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

Currently playing Witcher 2 on PC.
I'll see if update is available via torrent, so that i can resume it from any point.....


----------



## Skud (Apr 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Hey if you don't want it don't take it. I won't listen anything against CDProjekt. I am a fanboy.




Haha... 

Seriously though CDProjekt deserves out whole-hearted respect and support. And please get your free backup guys once its live.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 8, 2012)

Simply UPDATE


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Cdprojekt is one of the best. They remove all drm issues after 1 month from release, have given so many contents and all are free of cost. What more can you ask from a developer of AAA title.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

^i'm hoping this from Blizzard.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^i'm hoping this from Blizzard.



Won't happen.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

^yeah they are greedy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

Very excited about the Enhanced Edition on PC>

Hope they have made PC specific optimizations too like they did for X360, I want more FPS!


----------



## Skud (Apr 8, 2012)

I want ubersampling to be playable on 1080p on mid-range cards.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

Uber-sampling definitely needs a lotta optimization


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Cdprojekt is one of the best. They remove all drm issues after 1 month from release, have given so many contents and all are free of cost. What more can you ask from a developer of AAA title.



Exactly Even the cd-key is useless.
I just hope they release a small update that will allow you to jump when you want (Yes,i am obsessed with jumping)


----------



## Skud (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't think Geralt looks good while jumping, he is such seriously looking.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

Why he want to jump ?
For dodging he can roll.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2012)

Skud said:


> I don't think Geralt looks good while jumping, he is such seriously looking.



What i mean his..The way he jumps is lame,not like the ones you see in game.His Jumping is a bit,like how we might jump.
I wish he could jump like Altair or other game characters 

Wow Skud Congrats!! You became a mod


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Jumping is not good. Let it be that way.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ Why


----------



## Skud (Apr 8, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> What i mean his..The way he jumps is lame,not like the ones you see in game.His Jumping is a bit,like how we might jump.
> I wish he could jump like Altair or other game characters
> 
> Wow Skud Congrats!! You became a mod




Thanks. Regarding jumping, drop a demand to CDProjekt, given their history, they might listen.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Why



He doesn't look nice while jumping and there are not much use of it. 



Skud said:


> Thanks. Regarding jumping, drop a demand to CDProjekt, given their history, they might listen.



If a considerable amount of people would demand then they will otherwise maybe.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 9, 2012)

At least if witcher 3 comes.Let it have.


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition available to preload now | PC Gamer


Start your downloads, before that go through the article above to have some laugh.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

i like this dev.

i.e. CDprojectRED


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Cdproject should be rated the best Dev.
They should really start making more games


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

No way, quality first. We can wait for 2-3 years for a quality game, then free top-ups over the next 1-2 years.

We don't need Witcher:COD editions.


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

^ Totally agree.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone on patch 2.1  here? Well last time i updated the game dint launch.So anyone playing with patch 2.1


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

I am on 2.1. No problem.

BTW, I have the GOG version.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

^ What are the changes in 2.1 in the config paneL?


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

No idea, I started with that version only.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh .
I just wish AMD had released 7750 XP drivers earlier. god knows when will i get win 7


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition available to preload now | PC Gamer
> 
> 
> Start your downloads, before that go through the article above to have some laugh.



I would say they are legend. They could have made a buttload of money out of this but they didn't.

Hats off to you CDProjekt. I can't pirate this game even I want to just because of them.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

They really are generous Unlike EA.Which makes buttload of money through SIMS.

How are you guys downloading this 10gb + update


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Not just SIMS but every DLC of any game they release. They never giveaway anything for free.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

^^ Yes.But i feel sims is their highest money making strategy.To get dogs buy a dlc of 1k again blah blah sh!t.Girls fall for this  

Wow fighting in ICED Bomb boat .Beautiful sound track   
Now how on earth do i download this awsome 10 gig update


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Why you don't have unlimited plan ??


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

i do 1 mbps with FUP Of 5 gigs  then 256 

The problem is if we close in between we have to start download again


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Means 2-3 days to complete this download when downloading 24*7.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

cant keep 24x7


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

Then it would take about 1 week.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

You mean,If i shut down computer.The update will resume where i left it?Can anyone confirm this


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

If you are using steam then yes for sure


----------



## theserpent (Apr 14, 2012)

^ Nop i dont have the steam version


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

Update should resume even for the other versions too.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Or use torrents. Afterall its a free content anyway.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

Well just to try.I downloaded 10 mb,Closed comp.When restarted download again it started from start


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Use torrents then.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 15, 2012)

10 gigs?! I don't think I'll be downloading this.... Never crossed 6GB mark... Any serious changes with Enhanced Ed?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.....I downloaded overall 150 mb.
But the download keeps crashing or something(Many people are having this problem check witcher 2 forums).
I doubt ill download it 



gameranand said:


> Use torrents then.



Can you Pm me the link of t*******ts? * [Sorry no other choice]*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> 10 gigs?! I don't think I'll be downloading this.... Never crossed 6GB mark... Any serious changes with Enhanced Ed?



Well check out the launch trailer
it gives you 4 hrs extra gameplay + fighting in a ice bombed boat(i love the trailer of that,too good details 

See this one
The Witcher 2 - Enhanced Edition - X360 - Letho: The return of the kingslayer - YouTube

See this is the problem appeared about 3-4 times...and the download starts again[Many people facing this]
*i39.tinypic.com/2wnzald.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

@ serpent
Google is your best friend. Usd it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 15, 2012)

Better wait for offline patch to be available at their website, if you are not in a hurry.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 15, 2012)

4 hrs. of extra gameplay and a little enhanced graphics ain't worth 10GB for me. The graphics are awesome as they are.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @ serpent
> Google is your best friend. Usd it.



Will you google it for me .Im lazy


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Will try for sure. But I am on mobile so its kinda hard you know


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2012)

Pre-loading is kind of cramped. When I start downloading, it goes on fine for a while, after couple of minutes it reports a network connection error, and when I retry the download, it starts to download from scratch.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

^ Same here .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

ok guys save your bandwidth and time by not downloading this big s*** patch.i can't wait forever so i downloaded a t****t(sorry if i hurted someone)any how its free so, does it matter?
 Ok to the point,my first impressions.
-graphics,sucks a big time has lost its all glory for which once it was known for even high detail can't match with the ultra low detail of original w2.some times character slide on the floor rather than walking.geralt look like a frog rather than wolf and our damn sexy triss have lost her all glory and looks like a s**t with her big eyes.i miss her.
 And do you know who is responsible for all of this?
 'BIOWARE AURORA ENGINE' 
Next combat system,if you are a person who liked the combat system in orignal w2 like me then you are waiting for a dissapointment.those people who complained about geralt's jumping congrats, in this niether he jumps nor he rolls.just drag his sword,stand and click at right time and he will swing it like a broom stick.the button which i used frequently in w2,yaa that big 'space' button pauses the game rather than rolling.duhh.though some people may like this combat but not me.i just want to ask a question to cdproject
''Does any one complained you about the combat system of original witcher 2?no,then why the heck you changed it?'' 
Now the story, no comments as of now as both starts at completely new places.so i don't know about story.
Over all if i rate 10/10 for original w2 then i will give this f***ng s*** 5/10.
Looks like 2012 is a bad year for gamers every developer is trying to figure out how to screw their nice set game.first it was mass effect and now this .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Well then CDProjekt will hopefully revert back when watching comments full of complaints.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

To bad to hear this.But all websites giving 9/10 for GFX


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Well then wait and see for yourself.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
i guess mods should change that title of the thread to "The Witcher 2 and The Witcher:Enhanced S***t."
 now i got it.when i played this first i was wandering that i have seen this graphics some where before now i remember it.it was dragon age origins.2007 game graphics in 2012 and that too when its previous edition had one of the best graphics in gaming industry.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ok guys save your bandwidth and time by not downloading this big s*** patch.i can't wait forever so i downloaded a t****t(sorry if i hurted someone)any how its free so, does it matter?
> Ok to the point,my first impressions.
> -graphics,sucks a big time has lost its all glory for which once it was known for even high detail can't match with the ultra low detail of original w2.some times character slide on the floor rather than walking.geralt look like a frog rather than wolf and our damn sexy triss have lost her all glory and looks like a s**t with her big eyes.i miss her.
> And do you know who is responsible for all of this?
> ...



omg! Now i doubt ill download,will check the gameplay and read all reviews before i download
Please Write a email to them(They reply in  a day) and also write in their forum


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
Don't worry i guess people would have already done that.reviewers i don't beleive them every reviewer is telling that this xbox edition has same graphics as w2 original but i don't know how.even if they played that at low settings that was far better than to this game.i will give you a good example,i was getting 30-60 fps with low to mid settings in original w2 but now i am getting 100-130fps at high settings.lolz.and now don't tell me that this is optimisation.i will kick you.
In witcher 2 everything was great right from the main screen,loading screen i mean everything but in this everything is just a junk.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Means first play witcher 2 vanilla version then only try this one or you will loose the graphics of the game.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
lets see if the graphics get better when we hit the main story for now i am playing some prologue part which is not there in witcher 2.so here are some pics.


Spoiler



*img802.imageshack.us/img802/5109/witcher2012041615232701.jpg By [URL=*profile.imageshack.us/user/sukesh1090]sukesh1090 at 2012-04-16[/URL]
*img651.imageshack.us/img651/7523/witcher2012041617013646.jpg By [URL=*profile.imageshack.us/user/sukesh1090]sukesh1090 at 2012-04-16[/URL]
*img406.imageshack.us/img406/8895/witcher2012041617072553.jpg By [URL=*profile.imageshack.us/user/sukesh1090]sukesh1090 at 2012-04-16[/URL]
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/5179/witcher2012041617080858.jpg By [URL=*profile.imageshack.us/user/sukesh1090]sukesh1090 at 2012-04-16[/URL]
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/5474/witcher2012041617083492.jpg By [URL=*profile.imageshack.us/user/sukesh1090]sukesh1090 at 2012-04-16[/URL]


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

How good will witcher 2 be in 7750 compared to my Lame 5450 which tells me to play witcher 2 in high in which..Plants vanish 

Omg! The Layout has changed


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2012)

@sukesh1090,

 This is not Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition. This is, Witcher: Enhanced edition. 


Witcher: Enhanced edition came out in September of 2008. It just came out for 2 platforms, Windows and OS X. Don't go bull crap crazy on a good game. Graphics are kind of old even by 2008 standards... but not as bad as you are describing. And it still is one of the beast RPG games that came out that year.

What XBOX 360 is getting now, is.. Witcher 2: Enhanced edition. You won't be able to play it on your PC until April 17. You can just pre-load the patch and wait for them to release additional files on April 17. :/


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG and you said that is Witcher 2 Enhanced edition. That is first game man not the second. For somdtime you aatually made me worried.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah.Even i was wondering what all you said    
So now is it worth downloading


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ok guys save your bandwidth and time by not downloading this big s*** patch.i can't wait forever so i downloaded a t****t(sorry if i hurted someone)any how its free so, does it matter?
> Ok to the point,my first impressions.
> -graphics,sucks a big time has lost its all glory for which once it was known for even high detail can't match with the ultra low detail of original w2.some times character slide on the floor rather than walking.geralt look like a frog rather than wolf and our damn sexy triss have lost her all glory and looks like a s**t with her big eyes.i miss her.
> And do you know who is responsible for all of this?
> ...





sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> i guess mods should change that title of the thread to "the witcher 2 and the witcher:enhanced s***t."
> now i got it.when i played this first i was wandering that i have seen this graphics some where before now i remember it.it was dragon age origins.2007 game graphics in 2012 and that too when its previous edition had one of the best graphics in gaming industry.


noob of the week.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

i am very very sorry guys.f***k that uploader who uploaded this t****t.as i never played witcher 1 i thought they have added some new intro and story to the original so i went on playing thinking i will get to the main story now or later.voila for my bad i was playing witcher.thanks to those pics and krishna who saved my time.yay now i can enjoy the witcher 2 enhanced edition.btw add my name and post to epic lolz because i became a .

hey btw give me some place to hide my face.i fell so embarrassed.wow what a noob i am i never bothered to read the title in the game.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> i am very very sorry guys.f***k that uploader who uploaded this t****t.as i never played witcher 1 i thought they have added some new intro and story to the original so i went on playing thinking i will get to the main story now or later.voila for my bad i was playing witcher.thanks to those pics and krishna who saved my time.yay now i can enjoy the witcher 2 enhanced edition.btw add my name and post to epic lolz because i became a .
> 
> hey btw give me some place to hide my face.i fell so embarrassed.wow what a noob i am i never bothered to read the title in the game.


my eyes. Too much of f**k, s**t?

Note for everyone: Kindly move on from this discussion. Stick to the games now.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

OK sorry to every one for the problem i created to you people and the big mistake i did and for behaving like a child.sorry again guys.even i received a warning for this..hope you understand me.now move on guys.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2012)

I hear The Witcher ain't good at all... is it?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

^^
which one 1 or 2?
don't know about witcher 1 but witcher 2 is amazing.i liked it more than skyrim or DAO though it may not be as big as those games but has more interesting story but above all it has amazing graphics.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I hear The Witcher ain't good at all... is it?



Original Witcher is a fantastic game, if you are playing the Enhanced version. They ironed out lot of bugs and tweaked the game to it's sweet spot. I for one, just heard that before Enhanced edition there were lot of bugs and technical issues. But never played it. I completed Enhanced edition. And even though there were few glitches, it was really a fantastic game. Its just that combat system is not like a regular Hack 'n slash combat that is in Witcher 2. It is a timing based one. It might be less appealing to some, but still very entertaining if you once get hold of it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I hear The Witcher ain't good at all... is it?



Both games in the series are amazing just kind of different. Do play them. Must play from me.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

actually the combat system in witcher 1 is bit slow paced when you compare it to w2 where you just roll hit magic swing your sword and done but here you have to select combat style based on opponent and then you have to time it correctly to continue the chain of attacks.some may like it but some may not.all about personal preference.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Original Witcher is a fantastic game, if you are playing the Enhanced version. They ironed out lot of bugs and tweaked the game to it's sweet spot. I for one, just heard that before Enhanced edition there were lot of bugs and technical issues. But never played it. I completed Enhanced edition. And even though there were few glitches, it was really a fantastic game. Its just that combat system is not like a regular Hack 'n slash combat that is in Witcher 2. It is a timing based one. It might be less appealing to some, but still very entertaining if you once get hold of it.



The combat's like in Skyrim?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 17, 2012)

^^
nope.but you can say a bit but still it is completely different.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The combat's like in Skyrim?



Its kind of like click system with perfect timing. Click then click agaimd at right time to chain the moves. It take some time to getting used to.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeaaaaaaah
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition

Check it you can download part by part


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

Was just about to post it. I hope you are happy now.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Kind of  

Does Opera Browser have an inbuilt download Manger


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2012)

Downloading now. I hope this is worth the download size. If it fails to work properly on my PC this time, I'll really be pissed. Hate moving to the 360 version after all this wait.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 17, 2012)

^ I am sure that you will love every bit of the game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2012)

I know I will. This would be my second attempt. The first time, my configuration spilled it's guts out and started stuttering like crazy. That's just when I had started to enjoy the game. I just gave a test run on my new graphic card and things are all dandy now. So pretty pumped about it. 

OT: Your presence and confirmation is needed in the Borderlands 2 thread. So please do the needful.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 17, 2012)

^Enjoy mate. 

And for those who want to redeem a back-up copy of The Witcher 2 @ GOG :

GOG.com


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Please tell me what is the Back-up-copy?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, if you have purchased Witcher 2 through steam or any other store, you can activate another copy of the same at GOG for free. Which is awesome since the GOG version is DRM free.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

You mean i enter my cd key..And they give an enhanced ed for free ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 17, 2012)

In the game's launch menu, you don't even have to enter your key. Just keep the CD key field blank and click okay. You will be good to go.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Im download the files 1 by 1(i.e each is 200mb)
So i just have to to patch the normal game with enhanced edition?


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

yup, just run the TW2EE_Patch.exe (other files should be in the folder). Once it is installed run TW2EE_EN_Voiceover.exe (other voiceover files in same folder) to install the English language pack. You are good to go with these.

And do post back what is the Witcher 2 folder size after installing all of above. I have only 30gb left in my SSD and need to keep at least 12gb free.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I think I'll wait for the comparison b/w normal and EE PC. 11GB ain't small.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Yes you have a point
Some one please post the difference B/W the gfx 
Hey guys how do i find out the fps of withcher 2


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

Install MSI Afterburner and enable fps as OSD.

BTW, keep all the 36 patch files and 5 English voiceover files in the same folder, Run TW2EE_Patch.exe, it will automatically pick up the voiceover files to install.

OK, the patch has installed properly but Witcher 2 is failing to launch after this (I have the GOG version). Looks like I have to download the whole game again from GOG itself or do an online install which is not possible with my limited connection.

Damn, waste of 10gigs of bandwidth and time.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^^Witcher 2 patch 2.1 gave me the same problem..But i had The retail version.
I installed it again ...and manually updated from 1.5-2.0 wasted more than 1-3 gb


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Yes you have a point
> Some one please post the difference B/W the gfx
> Hey guys how do i find out the fps of withcher 2



Install fraps.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 18, 2012)

Fraps aint free ... and fraps eats half the fps


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

^^
use msi afterburner.it is a great tool for these things.you can even take in game picture or record videos.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ Its used to overclock also?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

yup.it is also the best tool to overclock gfx cards.it has plenty of features and option and above all it is free.so go and download it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

If I don't have MSI then also I can use it or not ??


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If I don't have MSI then also I can use it or not ??



Most probably.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If I don't have MSI then also I can use it or not ??



AFAIK if you have any nvidia card you can use Afterburner!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> If I don't have MSI then also I can use it or not ??



yes you can use it for any nvidia or AMD cards even if it is not from MSI.basically it is Riva tuner with afterburner name.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok thanks. I used to use fraps for it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 19, 2012)

So... those who have EE PC and have played normal, "holy shiz!" difference? Or "meh"?


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So... those who have EE PC and have played normal, "holy shiz!" difference? Or "meh"?


"holy shiz!" difference is hard to achieve unless you had released a poor looking game at first (Crysis 2).....which was NOT the case here.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

ico said:


> "holy shiz!" difference is hard to achieve unless you had released a poor looking game at first (Crysis 2).....which was NOT the case here.



Nice analogy.

Anyone got the EE running yet ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2012)

ico said:


> "holy shiz!" difference is hard to achieve unless you had released a poor looking game at first (Crysis 2).....which was NOT the case here.



Aww... Crysis 2 poor looking game? Compared to first, a little. Low-res textures and blurry. Lighting and animation, hell lots of better than the first. But as a game, C2 was a darn good looking one. That's one thing _people_ agree. 

I guess that's another way of saying, EE PC ain't worth it.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Aww... Crysis 2 poor looking game? Compared to first, a little. Low-res textures and blurry. Lighting and animation, hell lots of better than the first. But as a game, C2 was a darn good looking one. That's one thing _people_ agree.
> 
> I guess that's another way of saying, EE PC ain't worth it.


missed the point.

The "original" Witcher 2 is the second best looking game of 2011 - after Battlefield 3. Crysis 2 - with high res texture pack comes after.

"holy shiz!" difference? Not really possible to achieve because they hadn't released a dumbed down version at the very first.

Turn Ubersampling on if your card is capable and you'll know how great The Witcher 2 looks.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Even though I haven't played EE yet but according to others its totally worth it in every aspect.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm currently playing this game. Looks amazing and the combat system is kick-ass. A welcome break from the left-right melee swinging in Skyrim. CDPR have distributed their bonus content appropriately. I'm still finding my way through completing the missions and learning their structure. Seems like you don't need to follow a defined path, but some side-quests have alternative approach. The choices really impact your progress. There are so many names being thrown around, sort of hard to catch up with at times. Alchemy is pretty easy. Skill tree is pretty well designed too. 

Performance needs a bit of tweaking. Since the EE patch, the Cinematic DoF has been impacted, meaning, the cut-scenes experience severe frame drops. The best option is to disable it in the game settings. There are also texture streaming issues. I guess it's time to change my processor, as it's starting to bottleneck my card. But the game looks stunning, no two ways about it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2012)

ico said:


> "holy shiz!" difference? Not really possible to achieve because they hadn't released a dumbed down version at the very first.



So not really worth 11GB of update, right?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 21, 2012)

^Depends. If you want to play the DLCs, new modes,  etc etc.


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

Why are you thinking the update in respect of graphics only? It's not a graphical update pack. It has additional quests which according to the devs has made the game "complete" apart from other optimizations etc. Moreover, it's free, not a paid DLC and you are free to download it at your own wish.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> Why are you thinking the update in respect of graphics only? It's not a graphical update pack. It has additional quests which according to the devs has made the game "complete" apart from other optimizations etc. Moreover, it's free, not a paid DLC and you are free to download it at your own wish.



I heard about 4 hrs. of new missions. Well, since it's free, there's no reason to make a fuss about it. 

Peace.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Exactly. If you want it then take it or simply leave it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

VIRTU is conflicting with Witcher 2. With Virtu installed, the game just stuck at the initial splash logo. Uninstalling Virtu solves the problem.

On further investigation, it looks like Emsisoft Antimalware might have a role to play. Checking.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2012)

Whats VIRTU ??


----------



## Skud (Apr 22, 2012)

> With Virtu software, next-generation PCs with 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ processor platforms will dynamically balance the advanced power-efficient, built-in media features of Intel Core processor graphics with the high-end, DirectX 11 3D, anti-aliasing and performance features of discrete GPUs, while significantly reducing the power drain of traditional entertainment desktops. Ultimately, the consumer is assured optimal simultaneous performance in 3D gaming and video functions like transcoding and HD playback without the need to swap video cable connections between GPUs.




Official Link: Lucidlogix


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ OK Thanks.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 22, 2012)

@Skud, thanks.


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 26, 2012)

Does the game support xbox controller? Is the experience better with the controller or kb/mouse?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2012)

It has native support for 360 controller. I haven't touched the keyboard and mouse controls, but the controller just feels more fluid to me.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Does the game support xbox controller? Is the experience better with the controller or kb/mouse?



Totally depends on you. I prefer KB & Mouse.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2012)

Resumed Witcher 2. I use kb-mouse.


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 30, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It has native support for 360 controller. I haven't touched the keyboard and mouse controls, but the controller just feels more fluid to me.



Thanks, then I would be ordering it as soon as it comes on Flipkart.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Its available on letsbuy. Get it from there and get the EE edition.


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

Doing chapter 2. imo this should be goty. Skyrim is pretty good but wither 2 is better.

Visuals , story , combat .. Everything is  great.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Well actually combat is love it or hate it type. Some like it while others hate it.


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

^I like its combat very much, its kind of non-linear . If you are lazy even a small nekker can drill you. till now i'm loving it whole heartly.


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Its available on letsbuy. Get it from there and get the EE edition.



PC version is not available yet. 

"Release Date:- Early May"

Only the Xbox version is available.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Even I love the combat system. I am not complaining at all but I have seen many people who didn't liked the combat system of this series.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

The combat system is good.Though it gets buggy.When fighting with many people.The level in which you fight in a boat,and then save people from a burining building.
While when you fight with many people its difficult to throw a bomb at them


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

^I defeated them without using Quen, while i usually cast it.
I found humans pretty easy in compare to Monsters.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

Humans are easy.
The only level i gave up-to using cheats are fighting kayran.
At the end,i had to download a save file with kayran dead,
No matter what happens I coudn't finish the QTE(In which you have to jump upon his Arm)


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

Its so easy man, just cast yarden and roll...and when you are on arm just click rapidly , when prompts press space. Then he will damage that structure. Go left on the broken rock and put a bomb in its mouth . Done


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ Anyways had got a save file


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

^But you don't have pleasure to be a monster slayer.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ Yeah! Will do it in my replay as witcher 2 has 16 ending 

But that doesnt mean ill play it 16 times


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

Btw save game directory being too big, *1.53 GB* currently.(finished chapter 1)


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

^^ Yea thats normal mines 1.7 gb in chapter 2.Though i dint do many side missions.
Im still On stock swords .
My crappy GPU and witcher 2 auto detect told me to play game on ULTRA
Guess what? it took me 5 secs to hover my mouse pointer,and the game was laggy.
Maybe less than 15 fps.


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2012)

I do every side mission , before main quest.
 I have a sword dropped by Letho (15-19 attack with one socket where i placed a moon enhancement)
Witcher's Silver Sword
Kayran Armour(all 3 socket filled)
Kayran Trophy(+50 vitality)


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Btw save game directory being too big, *1.53 GB* currently.(finished chapter 1)



Big save games are normal for RPGs. My DAO save was 3.5GB+.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 1, 2012)

I deleted the un wanted save files. Technically we will be needing only one, except when we want to go back and do things a bit differently. I deleted most of the save files taking the help of screenshots following the files.


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2012)

^Gonna do same.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

^^ Or backup your save files in a Pen Drive and keep what file you want


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 1, 2012)

Faun, get this game, right now. It's right up your alley. 

BTW, I completed the game this weekend on Roche's path. Now re-loading to play Ioverth's side and so far, it's way better than Roche's path.


----------



## Alok (May 1, 2012)

I was on Iroverth Path and in chapter 2 "flickering heart" failed while i was busy with other side quests and Scoiatel returned with him i won't go back now, will see.


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys , i'm near finishing chapter 2 but still can't find what to do with those Mutagens. I have too many. What are those used for and how?

*Update* thanks to google, i got it


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Faun, get this game, right now. It's right up your alley.



How much GB it is. I have the first one. Will buy this when it goes down on sale.


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2012)

^^ The game is 14GB+ and then the free enhanced edition makes it 24GB+.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> How much GB it is. I have the first one. Will buy this when it goes down on sale.



Its only Rs999 @ Origin.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> How much GB it is. I have the first one. Will buy this when it goes down on sale.


Check your PM. The Enhanced Edition is around 1.5k on Flipkart. For the amount of content it's offering, it's a steal.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 3, 2012)

^ + Redeemable copy @ GOG. Must buy IMO.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ + Redeemable copy @ GOG. Must buy IMO.


Without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 3, 2012)

Hmmm.. GOG offering free backup copy now to the witcher owner. can GOG beat steam


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2012)

If you have a retail or Steam copy, then you can redeem your free backup copy at GOG. I purchased straight from GOG, so no extra copy.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Its only Rs999 @ Origin.



Yes but I'd like to buy from steam.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> If you have a retail or Steam copy, then you can redeem your free backup copy at GOG. I purchased straight from GOG, so no extra copy.



You Mean GOG is giving away A witcher 2 enchanced edition NON-UPDATE?

Noob Questions:
1)Does GOG have a client like Steam which can pause/resume Downloads
2)How do i benchmark/find the fps on Witcher 2 .As ill get my HD 7750 in 2-3 hrs


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

1. No but you can have a download manager
2. Fraps or MSI afterburner.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

^^ I Have MSI After.What do i click in it to find FPS?


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> You Mean GOG is giving away A witcher 2 enchanced edition NON-UPDATE?
> 
> Noob Questions:
> 1)Does GOG have a client like Steam which can pause/resume Downloads
> 2)How do i benchmark/find the fps on Witcher 2 .As ill get my HD 7750 in 2-3 hrs




You can use the GOG.com Downloader. And regarding the backup copy, if you purchase elsewhere you are getting 2 copies for the price of one. If purchased form GOG, you are getting just a single copy.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

GOG is CDProjekt initiative ?


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2012)

yeah...


----------



## ydalmia (May 4, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Hey guys , i'm near finishing chapter 2 but still can't find what to do with those Mutagens. I have too many. What are those used for and how?
> 
> *Update* thanks to google, i got it



Mutagens are basically vendor trash. just save the best ones for use in skills like greater Power/strength. rest are trash really.


----------



## Morpheus (May 4, 2012)

Bought The Witcher Enhanced Edition Director's Cut from GOG but had just too much trouble downloading it. I was using IDM to complete the download asap but the links were dying after 30 minutes or so.  Had to download it on my VPS and then downloaded it off it. Will never be making any more digital edition purchase. Better off buying the physical discs.

The game is amazing.  Wondering how good Witcher 2 would be.


----------



## Alok (May 5, 2012)

^witcher 2 is more than amazing.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

If you like Witcher 1 then you'll simply love Witcher 2. Its awesome.


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

Morpheus said:


> Bought The Witcher Enhanced Edition Director's Cut from GOG but had just too much trouble downloading it. I was using IDM to complete the download asap but the links were dying after 30 minutes or so.  Had to download it on my VPS and then downloaded it off it. Will never be making any more digital edition purchase. Better off buying the physical discs.
> 
> The game is amazing.  Wondering how good Witcher 2 would be.



Witcher 2 Is one game you should buy


----------



## axes2t2 (May 5, 2012)

Anyone know the name of the music which is playing in inns/bars ?


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

Im using MSI afterburner to FInd fps but its not showing the FPS '
Working.Will update the FPS later
BTW whats the use of ubersampling


----------



## Alok (May 5, 2012)

^It is full screen anti aliasing. Turn on only if your gpu is powerfull enough.

It makes the game run at two times the size of your monitor and shrink the image back. It uses math to decide how to display the image and when it does it removes aliasing. This is done in real time so gpu needs to be really fast.


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

^^ Hmm ohk


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2012)

Do not use ubersampling unless you have a high end gpu or fps will take big hit


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

^ Ohk.
Anyone using this
Better Texture Environment at The Witcher Nexus - The Witcher 2 mods and community

How many vitality sticks do you have.I have two.
Is there any place in the war council building(The level after perlude to war Arden) where i can craft new weapons?


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2012)

Anyone on patch 2.1 here?

Anyone?


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

I am not playing it currently but why do you ask this ?? Any specific reason ??


----------



## theserpent (May 9, 2012)

Yeah! Last time when i updated to 2.1 the game dint work.(The launcher got some problem) many people were facing it.
So


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

Oh OK.


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

Damn this level Subterranean Life.The boss is so hard


----------



## Alok (May 10, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Damn this level Subterranean Life.The boss is so hard



you mean Bullvore ? Not a boss worth he is. I panned him without any life drain... What's your level....?


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> you mean Bullvore ? Not a boss worth he is. I panned him without any life drain... What's your level....?



Im 17 in it.
I used quen,aard still no use died 2 times


----------



## Alok (May 10, 2012)

Hmm ,
 fall back, there is a point when he no longer chase you . Then Bomb him by Grapeshots....hope you have enough ingredients


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

^^ 
Yeah will try that.
The most irritating part in this level is those dwarfs they block your way


----------



## Alok (May 10, 2012)

And i guess you are not *rolling* much , its very important in witcher 2. Avoid getting hit and do counter. Rolling also help you for vigor regeneration. Use oils and potion..


----------



## Soumik99 (May 10, 2012)

^   The cave boss was easy. :\ Slash twice and dodge.  Use bombs if you want to. I had some grapeshots left. So defeated it easily on the second play.


----------



## theserpent (May 11, 2012)

Okay will try all that.I just wish i could kill those dwarfs 

Thanks killed that monster it was actually a peace of cake 
Now,i have to go to the site.Where a drunkard saw triss falling.

Any downloaded enhanced ed?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 12, 2012)

ok started Witcher 1 EE for 2nd time
learned to use the combat moves
game is pretty good, storyline driven yet exploratory
played for like 45 mins

*EDIT*:The game is addictive
looks like I've to postpone my social meet :/


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2012)

^me too started it after finishing Witcher 2 for two time
game is good but movement of Geralt seems like flying on ground.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2012)

Did u all played using Headphones?


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2012)

^no surround speakers.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 12, 2012)

The Level "Search for triss marigold" The level in which we have to search where she fell from the sky  
In that we talk to a troll god that cutscene is so funny


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2012)

^ actually his grammer is funny


----------



## theserpent (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ Yea
"Wicha like man"

This is by far the best cut scene ever.I usually skip witcher 2 "  cutscenes"


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ actually his grammer is funny



*grammar


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2012)

Faun said:


> *grammar



thanks for reminding, its what nokia predicting. 

@thread just defeated savola (the witcher ee)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2012)

isnt there any way to fast travel between already discovered places?
or any faster mean to travel than running?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, You can fast travel in Witcher 2.


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2012)

^I guess he is asking about the witcher EE, in that case no fast travel though in chapter 3 there is a portal.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^I guess he is asking about the witcher EE, in that case no fast travel though in chapter 3 there is a portal.



that means i have to travel all the way from one end to another!!!!


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Yes, You can fast travel in Witcher 2.



i finished it two time , and didn't noticed  are you confirm ?



Piyush said:


> that means i have to travel all the way from one end to another!!!!



yes , and i don't feel that map too big like skyrim so that one needs fast travel...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2012)

Nop theres no fast travel.But walking around in witcher 2 is fun.


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2012)

Environment in both games is pretty beautiful , i would always prefer wandering.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ But sometimes.Its better having fast travel.


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2012)

Doing monster hunting in vizima(the witcher enhanced edition) .
 Its much darker game than witcher 2. Used to with everything and enjoying it. Found Zoltan around , lol he looks totally different than in witcher 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 13, 2012)

Yup remembered now. My memory went rust as I played it nearly a year ago.. and as I am playing Skryim now. 

And I do remember fast traveling in original Witcher. Wonder where.


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2012)

^ witcher's Amnesia


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone played W2:EE


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2012)

^ Still downloading that big...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 13, 2012)

I supported the witch in village
killed all the men who were about to burn her
I just dont want this decision to cost me in future


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Anyone played W2:EE


Yeah, finished it, both paths, now second playthrough using hacks(just for fun).


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I supported the witch in village
> killed all the men who were about to burn her
> I just dont want this decision to cost me in future



you mean Abigail. I'm currently in chapter 1, going to Crypts now.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I supported the witch in village
> killed all the men who were about to burn her
> I just dont want this decision to cost me in future



I want to play this game now !


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2012)

You should . Its environment is immersive. And variety of monsters is great ,(the point witcher 2 lacks)


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ Still downloading that big...



Umm..i downloaded it thru its downloader it failed at patch2.
I manually downlaoded patch 2 & 3.And ran the downloader again  but it starts from patch 2 only  .
Does W2:EE have any difference in GFX



Piyush said:


> I supported the witch in village
> killed all the men who were about to burn her
> I just dont want this decision to cost me in future



Never came across this mission still now..
Have to search for the Trolls wife now


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Umm..i downloaded it thru its downloader it failed at patch2.
> I manually downlaoded patch 2 & 3.And ran the downloader again  but it starts from patch 2 only  .
> Does W2:EE have any difference in GFX


YES THERE IS DIFFERENCE , see youtube.




serpent16 said:


> Never came across this mission still now..
> Have to search for the Trolls wife now



he is talking about witcher 1.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 14, 2012)

please make two threads


----------



## Alok (Jun 14, 2012)

@the witcher 1 => at end of chapter 1 in vizima , got 4 romance cards till now
1. Triss
2. Vesna
3. Peasant woman.
4. Abigail

Drinking system in witcher 1 is fun.



Piyush said:


> I supported the witch in village
> killed all the men who were about to burn her
> I just dont want this decision to cost me in future



me too saved her, only suspeceous thing was the doll in her hut...... But she seems lesser evil.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

The best part of the Witcher games is that the characters and decesions are not good or bad but they are more in gray area and thats why less evil, more evil, better etc words are norm and I really like this thing.


----------



## placer (Jun 19, 2012)

hey guys.. just or the heads up, the witcher 2 patch 3.2 is out.. brings a lot of UI changes..


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Welcome to TDF and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

is it better than Skyrim?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

placer said:


> hey guys.. just or the heads up, the witcher 2 patch 3.2 is out.. brings a lot of UI changes..



But only for enhanced ed


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> is it better than Skyrim?



cant compare as both are pretty different but its a must play. note : I'm playing Witcher 2 4th time (insane difficulty) and its hell addictive; visually and gameplay wise.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> is it better than Skyrim?



two words for you.
PLAY BOTH.
They are worth it. Both are RPG but are very different so you can't compare them and ask which is better.



theserpent said:


> But only for enhanced ed



Oh come on now. EE is free of cost.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> is it better than Skyrim?



Each RPG has their own taste of gameplay...
can't compare skyrim with witcher...  

those who played skyrim will surely play witcher


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

Well technically it should be opposite as Witcher 2 came first than Skyrim.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> two words for you.
> PLAY BOTH.
> They are worth it. Both are RPG but are very different so you can't compare them and ask which is better.
> 
> ...



Still downloading *MANUALLY.*
How did you do it?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

I haven't. Will resume when I get time.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 19, 2012)

im having a spot of trouble in the witcher 2.
im in vergen, the chapter 2, and i just cant find the endrega forest.
because of that, i cant ge any endrega spit/venom, so i cant make any sun runes 

i cant set fire to more ppl coz of that.... anyone have a map or something of that area???


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

use witcher wiki


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

Keep going here and there.
Thats the only way to play witcher 2  .


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 19, 2012)

no use, i *know* its there somewhere, i've been there once, but ijust cant find it again.

also, the mist has still not risen, and the girl is still poisooned. ty.


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> im having a spot of trouble in the witcher 2.
> im in vergen, the chapter 2, and i just cant find the endrega forest.
> because of that, i cant ge any endrega spit/venom, so i cant make any sun runes
> 
> i cant set fire to more ppl coz of that.... anyone have a map or something of that area???



endregas in Vergen? No they are not there(may be one group in North forest near the ghost house who gives you sword of Kaer Morhen). Endrega's can be found in floatsam forest. You have to buy these ingredients from *a vendor (dwarf) near Saskia's House. I'm sure he has it.*



doomgiver said:


> also, the mist has still not risen, and the girl is still poisooned. ty.



for this quest you have to find all ingredients to make potion for Dragonslayer. These are > a petal of rose of rememberence, dwarven immortale, royal blood (from Prince Stennice) . When you have all , talk to Saskia.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Is this a side quest?
Um..wait this is the quest.
After perlude to war? but i guess i dint do it?
or did i? isnt it that one,in which you enter a dark cave.Go 3 floors under it.
Fight with a monster bouvler?


----------



## Alok (Jun 19, 2012)

^that a quest associated with main quest to find *Dwarven Immortale*.

And its *Bullvore*


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2012)

man skyrim is so vast....I wonder will I ever be able to finish that game....need a lot of free time for that...


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> me too saved her, only suspeceous thing was the doll in her hut...... But she seems lesser evil.


exactly


abhidev said:


> is it better than Skyrim?


yes and no
each game has different areas of expertise


gameranand said:


> two words for you.
> PLAY BOTH.



+1



abhidev said:


> man skyrim is so vast....I wonder will I ever be able to finish that game....need a lot of free time for that...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140477-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim.html 

BTW I'm in Swamps
killing everything which seems hostile to me
I need some health regeneration accessory


----------



## Alok (Jun 22, 2012)

^ use Swallow and Blizzard..  
I'm also in Swamp forest, just found those Golems. Most cases i kill strong monster with one blow (i upgraded Aard very much)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ use Swallow and Blizzard..
> I'm also in Swamp forest, just found those Golems. Most cases i kill strong monster with one blow (i upgraded Aard very much)



aint got the special ingredient for swallow
i was asking for some enchanted armor/rings...such stuff if its available in the game

when will i receive my silver training points on leveling up?


----------



## Alok (Jun 23, 2012)

^ i got 5 silver points by drinking an special potion. Recipe got in a chest of sewers. (whenever i get right ingredient , more silver point are there)

And for Swallow , go to alchemy mode and make *"white gull"* , thats only missing ingredient mostly. Then you'll able to make swallow.



Piyush said:


> when will i receive my silver training points on leveling up?



two ways to get silver and gold talent points . 
1. Special Potions (i got one)
2. Reach higher level , then leveling up will grant you only silver and more above you'll get gold.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2012)

so are there any enchanted items too available?


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> is it better than Skyrim?



Better in a lot of ways...there are no pointless side quests. The story is much more gripping IMHO. I mean think about it...kings in the northern kingdom getting assassinated by someone mysterious & the hero gets wrongly accused of it. Although the hero "Geralt" i.e., a Witcher don't like political interactions & stuff, he gets swept right in the middle of it.

The whole prospect & the story in itself is simply amazing IMHO. Mush better than Skyrim, but that's just my opinion. LOL


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 7, 2012)

oh hell it is better than skyrim.  esp. triss. but what endlessly bugs me is geralts inability to jump over even the simplest of stuff. i mean he is a badass demon slayer who has to take the f-ing stairs.

update : damn does it look good. beats every other game. and guys is there a key to open doors and search items? i dont like doing it with the left mouse button.


----------



## noob (Jul 12, 2012)

Will this game run on my config ? I am worried about the graphics only  SKYRIM used to run great.


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2012)

^ where is your graphics unit ?


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys,after entering the world of RPGs as a "Dragonborn" I'm totally hooked.  So my next target is The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition. I have 2 questions before I purchase the game-

1- I have not Played "The Witcher",so *will it spoil my experience* in any way?

2-I've heard that this game is available in India as a *censored version*,which excludes many scenes of violence and sexuality.Is it true? If yes then is there any way I can get my hands on the uncensored version?


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Hey guys,after entering the world of RPGs as a "Dragonborn" I'm totally hooked.  So my next target is The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition. I have 2 questions before I purchase the game-
> 
> 1- I have not Played "The Witcher",so *will it spoil my experience* in any way?


No , just know the fact that a witcher is a mutated , highly skilled swordsman , and spellcarter warrior , which hunts monsters for money.


lovedonator said:


> 2-I've heard that this game is available in India as a *censored version*,which excludes many scenes of violence and sexuality.Is it true? If yes then is there any way I can get my hands on the uncensored version?



well don't know about sensored version as i have original version of witcher 2, not enhanced edition which has all perks and warmth.
That's not a big problem you can watch goodies on youtube.


----------



## noob (Jul 12, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^ where is your graphics unit ?



on-board graphics ftw.. in i5 it's on CPU i guess..whatever it is, SKYRIM worked gr8 on it. Wondering if TW2 will also work like that...any idea ?



lovedonator said:


> 2-I've heard that this game is available in India as a *censored version*,which excludes many scenes of violence and sexuality.Is it true? If yes then is there any way I can get my hands on the uncensored version?



Pirate the game and purchase the Indian version so that you wont feel guilty


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2012)

noob said:


> on-board graphics ftw.. in i5 it's on CPU i guess..whatever it is, SKYRIM worked gr8 on it. Wondering if TW2 will also work like that...any idea ?



i would say , NO. Skyrim runs on intel hd graphics because its not that intensive. 
Tell me can you run BF3 with that resolution?, you'll answer, no. *If somehow you manage it at 800x600 with everything off and low , even yet after finishing starting cutscene you 'll notice a mere 8-10 fps for sure .*


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 12, 2012)

Alok said:


> No , just know the fact that a witcher is a mutated , highly skilled swordsman , and spellcarter warrior , which hunts monsters for money.
> 
> 
> well don't know about sensored version as i have original version of witcher 2, not enhanced edition which has all perks and warmth.
> That's not a big problem you can watch goodies on youtube.



Thanx a lot.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2012)

noob said:


> Will this game run on my config ? I am worried about the graphics only  SKYRIM used to run great.


Witcher 1: yes
Witcher 2: slideshow



lovedonator said:


> 1- I have not Played "The Witcher",so *will it spoil my experience* in any way?


Not really
but if you have time at your disposal, then please do play W1




Alok said:


> No , just know the fact that a witcher is a mutated , highly skilled swordsman , and spellcarter warrior , which  *who* hunts monsters for money.  *is a professional monster slayer and babe hunter.*


Fixed


----------



## Alok (Jul 12, 2012)

^ *Professional means work for earning, so my sentenced was right*. Well yeah i forgot one of his important characteristics. Babe hunter


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2012)

Right now I', in old vizima, after coming back from swamp cemetery (Striga curse quest)
Now how can I meet the king?
and how can I meet Dandelion (or anyone who has my storage of items) ?


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2012)

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Will Get Mod Tools | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh yes !!!!

imagine that pool scene with Ves replacing Geralt.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh yes, dream come true.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow thats nice. Means more content for a awesome game.


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2012)

No Steamworks support though atm.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe they are planning to add it later.


----------



## cremator (Aug 14, 2012)

I have heard that this game is very difficult to run even on high powered laptops.. i have a samsung np550 i7 model.. i want to know what the problems are if any and how to solve them and get decent FPS of 30+  before going ahead and spending 1.4K rs..


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Nah, get the latest update, it removes securom and boosts performance a lot.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Nah, get the latest update, it removes securom and boosts performance a lot.



the W2EE is patched to latest version , right?


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Piyush said:


> the W2EE is patched to latest version , right?


No, some patches came out later, specially one which fixes dot net crash. But performance patches are all there.

PS: Witcher 2 EE has no DRM, so everyone can update it safely


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2012)

Started playing Witcher 2.
graphics is mind blowing...
i hope its going to be a long gaming session

I have a doubt...there is some power place/portal..when I press 'Z' to use the medallion & enter the place..I can see a hexagon icon with a countdown timer on top-center..what does it do?timer??


----------



## theserpent (Sep 6, 2012)

Umm guys im stuff in a level please please can anyone do that level for me  please


----------



## Alok (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll do it.



theserpent said:


> Umm guys im stuff in a level please please can anyone do that level for me  please



ok i got your save game . Now tell me which quest/task you find difficult , i'll do it tonight..
Your save game is not being detected by the game . ( should be due to version incompatibility ,i have 1.0.0.1) .


----------



## theserpent (Sep 8, 2012)

^^ download the latest verion


----------



## Alok (Sep 8, 2012)

^Ok i'll update tonight.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

@ theserpent
Always try to complete the game yourself rather than relying on someone else. If the fight is hard, try harder you'll succeed eventually.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

*Is there any way or tips to win in poker always?*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes there are ways. Search the wiki you'll get the answer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2012)

^got it thanx...

Btw how to use the Mutagens?I have collected many but never used one?


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^got it thanx...
> 
> Btw how to use the Mutagens?I have collected many but never used one?



mix them & make a potion


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> mix them & make a potion



Hmmm ok and then can I use them in Character development tree?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^got it thanx...
> 
> Btw how to use the Mutagens?I have collected many but never used one?



I dont their use in W2EE
But in W1EE, they were used to unlock special perks while leveling up
So I just had to drink them, and while meditating , I could see their effect as the unlocked perks which were previously were locked to me


----------



## Alok (Sep 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^got it thanx...
> 
> Btw how to use the Mutagens?I have collected many but never used one?



*mutagens are the bonus to your character development. "There are some socketed skills in skill tree" (look for tiny empty circle on each skill icon.) where you'll place these mutagens to get bonus to attack , magic and alchemy etc...
Its same like you used runes in various rpg games.

Lesser mutagens are useless, just sell those and choose best of them to use i.e. Greater ones.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2012)

Alok said:


> *mutagens are the bonus to your character development. "There are some socketed skills in skill tree" (look for tiny empty circle on each skill icon.) where you'll place these mutagens to get bonus to attack , magic and alchemy etc...
> Its same like you used runes in various rpg games.
> 
> Lesser mutagens are useless, just sell those and choose best of them to use i.e. Greater ones.*


The Mutagen effect will be permanent?

how to identity greater ones/lesser ones?


----------



## Alok (Sep 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> The Mutagen effect will be permanent?
> 
> how to identity greater ones/lesser ones?



yes it has permanent effect and after applying a mutagen you can't replace it again so choose wisely.

Just read its name e.g. "Greater power mutagen" , "lesser vitality mutagen" , "medium bleeding mutagen" etc....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2012)

Alok said:


> yes it has permanent effect and after applying a mutagen you can't replace it again so choose wisely.
> 
> Just read its name e.g. "Greater power mutagen" , "lesser vitality mutagen" , "medium bleeding mutagen" etc....



Thanx..but there are only two circles having those tiny slots.that also in training path & not others


----------



## Alok (Sep 14, 2012)

Not all talents contain those slots. Here is list=  

training path  

1. Arrow redirection 2. Fortitude  

swordmanship

1. Invincible  
2. Combat acumen  
3. Whirlwind  

magic  

1. Enchanted yarden  2. Sense of magic  
3. Control over the power   

alchemy  

1. Condensation  
2. Metathesis  
3. Berserker  
4. Mutant  
5. Amplification


----------



## gameranand (Sep 14, 2012)

Mutagens are awesome if you choose wisely or it wouldn't help you much so get the greatest only and choose wisely.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2012)

Guys need some help 

In Gargoyle's Contract one has to solve the runes puzzle in total 3 rooms (with each room having a clue note)
but no matter I extinguish the 4 runes in any order the chest is not unlocked (instead Geralt is getting a hit).
what is the problem?Is this a Bug?

also which is the best silver sword in the game?I found a crafting diagram of a sword from merchant which needed Dragon Scales (where to get that?)?


----------



## Alok (Sep 17, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys need some help
> 
> In Gargoyle's Contract one has to solve the runes puzzle in total 3 rooms (with each room having a clue note)
> but no matter I extinguish the 4 runes in any order the chest is not unlocked (instead Geralt is getting a hit).
> ...



No bug, you are not doing those in right order. 

Addan Deith is best silver sword i got. (45-50 damage)

You'll get dragon scale only if you are on Iorveth's path. And you'r with Roche , so forget it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Alok said:
> 
> 
> > Addan Deith is best silver sword i got. (45-50 damage)
> ...



It's Zerrikanterment 

& yes the puzzle was not a bug..I think I got the symbols meaning wrong specially between animal & art?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2012)

@Alok: did u play the W2:Enhanced Edition (as it has got new changes & fixes)?


----------



## Alok (Sep 20, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> It's Zerrikanterment
> 
> & yes the puzzle was not a bug..I think I got the symbols meaning wrong specially between animal & art?



its best sword on Roche's path.

yeah , thats what i was saying. In first attempt it was difficult , but its good puzzle.



Zangetsu said:


> @Alok: did u play the W2:Enhanced Edition (as it has got new changes & fixes)?



i finished normal edition , yet to download enhanced version its really huge for an update. 
It has a great arena mode.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 20, 2012)

^^ which the EE?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Yes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2012)

Alok said:


> its best sword on Roche's path.


I bought the Crafting Diagram...but need dragon scales...where to get that (I m on Iorveths path)



Alok said:


> i finished normal edition , yet to download enhanced version its really huge for an update.
> It has a great arena mode.


Me too playing the Normal version...read through witcher wiki & now know that EE has lots of new things 
like great sword (Dancer etc) and also armor plus new CGI cutscenes etc..
it also has a Dark Mode (which gives u Dark Sword)  C00l


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

I wonder what EA would have charged for all the extra stuffs you got for free in W2 by CDProjekt.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ 1000 rs for each scene?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah probably. CDProjekt Rocks. They are making one or two more RPGs. I think W3 is also under development, although no official confirmation yet.


----------



## Alok (Sep 22, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I bought the Crafting Diagram...but need dragon scales...where to get that (I m on Iorveths path)



its in the Philippa's room in that castle . You'll find it when you were following blind sorceress with Iorveth.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2012)

Alok said:


> its in the Philippa's room in that castle . You'll find it when you were following blind sorceress with Iorveth.



Yeah..thanx got it...but couldn't craft the sword as I didn't have 16X Silver Ore.... 

anyway.Completed it finally.


Here a short feedback on the same
---------------------------------
This is GOTY 2011 (it must be)
Graphics is top class & and is used to benchmark new graphics Card.
Character expressions/dialogues & detailing is amazing...u just have to see their eyes how real they look (wow)
variety of weapons(steel sword/silver sword/custom).
gameplay time is also huge nearly 90~100hrs to complete 
gameplay is also excellent...never had any issue with it
and also separate character development path (swordmaster/magic/alchemy) makes a interesting feature.
this is 18+ as there are nudity/sex in some cutscenes (and if u have Orens then u can enjoy them by going to brothels  ) also f**k words 
difficulty level is also good in some fights when u r surrounded by enemies (believe it or not u won't get a chance to breath there instant death for sure!)
overall 10/10 from my side and a must play RPG.

I like the character design of Iorverth more than anything else...


----------



## Alok (Sep 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> This is GOTY 2011 (it must be)
> Graphics is top class & and is used to benchmark new graphics Card.



  , i played both skyrim and witcher 2. Imho witcher 2 was real goty.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes but its wasn't that much of a big series and the guys who choose GOTY are kind of biased, believe it or not.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 29, 2012)

I seriously cant find the way out


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2012)

^ i can play your savegame coz of version issue . . But still i can help you out. Just post picture of map of where you are . I'll mark way out for you...


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2012)

@ serpend
Read wiki.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 30, 2012)

Done passsed that map.
So now, i have to go to with danedlion to burned village


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

theserpent said:


> So now, i have to go to with danedlion to burned village


Oh.. so u r playing the Iorveth's path...did u completed Roache's path?
the quest u are doing has two outcomes...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

I seriously can't play this game when parents are home :/
I closed the game, after dandenlion entered the small chamber/room in the ground to meet that beauty witch.Dam it closed the game
_IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN_

@Zang do you experience any sudden frame drops/buggish/cut-cut game play?
I guess this 7 series card have a problem with W2


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

theserpent said:


> I seriously can't play this game when parents are home :/
> I closed the game, after dandenlion entered the small chamber/room in the ground to meet that beauty witch.Dam it closed the game
> _IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN_


Yeah...every witcher player knows that  but u can skip those cutscenes & watch them later 
I used headphone for that purpose 



theserpent said:


> @Zang do you experience any sudden frame drops/buggish/cut-cut game play?
> I guess this 7 series card have a problem with W2


Yes..I also had faced some lag while playing not in cutscenes but while Geralt is running only...
perhaps I was playing with older version 1.1 I guess....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah well its nice for me that I can play this game anytime.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2012)

Did anyone complete Witcher 1 completely?
I need to ask a question regarding Epilogue.

got the answers by playing the ending again


Spoiler



The assassin was some witcher himself and Alvin was actually the Grand master, traveling through time to find his answers



so this is how the plot for Witcher 2 Assassin of Kings is set up


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Have you ever wondered how the author of the novels feels for the game and all the stuff. If you want to know have a read of this article.
*Ever wondered what the author of The Witcher books thinks about the games?*


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2012)

Alright , started playing this game , this is my second rpg game after mass effect 2 and 3 . This game have made my love towards rpg game . However there are some of the problem i am facing ,

1) When i open a house door or any door camera rotate 360 degree one time .
2) some of the thing that is happening in the game goes over my head . there are so much confusing place , aderin , flotsam , etc . I Have to always open "Journal" to see information about them , There are so many characters with weird name , that i tend to forget it . 
3) I can only play the game in easy difficulty , if i choose medium  i die in 5 or 10 minutes . 
4) The chapter 2 where we have to lift sabrina's curse is going over my head . I am just doing the objective and story is becoming less interesting . Not able to understand much what geralt talk to deathmold .

Appreciate your help !


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

one thing i can say.... journal is important
and so is your alchemy skill


----------



## Alok (Nov 19, 2012)

^well finished it 2 times but didn't focused on alchemy ever, not even single time


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

Alok said:


> ^well finished it 2 times but didn't focused on alchemy ever, not even single time



dont know about W2
but it was necessary in W1 hard difficulty


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2012)

Piyush said:


> one thing i can say.... journal is important
> and so is your alchemy skill



i am just upgrading my sword skills and magic skills . never touched alchemy skills. can you tell me how it help in the game .


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

iittopper said:


> i am just upgrading my sword skills and magic skills . never touched alchemy skills. can you tell me how it help in the game .



alchemy lets you 
-->make potions to heal faster, more endurance, powerful intensity of signs and much more.
-->make oils which can be applied on weapons to have an extra edge against enemies (dealing more bonus).
-->make bombs to cripple their plans.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

@iittoper: which path u r on?
well this game is pretty long so journal is your best friend here...
just track the quest and complete...


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> @iittoper: which path u r on?
> well this game is pretty long so journal is your best friend here...
> just track the quest and complete...



I am with Roche ( left iorveth) , I dont know why , but i have not able to understand the entire story .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Alright , started playing this game , this is my second rpg game after mass effect 2 and 3 . This game have made my love towards rpg game . However there are some of the problem i am facing ,
> 
> 1) When i open a house door or any door camera rotate 360 degree one time .
> 2) some of the thing that is happening in the game goes over my head . there are so much confusing place , aderin , flotsam , etc . I Have to always open "Journal" to see information about them , There are so many characters with weird name , that i tend to forget it .
> ...



Welcome to RPG world. This is what we call proper RPG, so many characters, cities and all. Also its your choice whether you want alchemy or not, you know choices. As for difficulty, you have to get used to it, there are no shortcuts.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks , I just used to thought that this slow pace game is boring , but now they are becoming my favourite genre ( after FPS) . Actually i bought it seeing the great reviews and good graphics , but stopped playing it after 1 hour ( 3 month ago) , then i started last week playing it again and focusing on rpg elements and storyline . Now i become addict of it .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Well for RPGs you have to give some time. Most of RPGs gets the pace after 2-3 hours or so. In that first 2-3 hours, game will try to make you understand the core concept of game and story and thus its kinda slow, also you don't have access to high tier weapons, less damage and health and all that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well for RPGs you have to give some time. Most of RPGs gets the pace after 2-3 hours or so. In that first 2-3 hours, game will try to make you understand the core concept of game and story and thus its kinda slow, also you don't have access to high tier weapons, less damage and health and all that.



Tutorial...


well Witcher is low in features and upgrading if u compare it with other hardcore RPG games such as Skyrim,Oblivion,DAO etc where there is huge variety of upgrades,character development


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Witcher is more mature and is more about complex story changing decisions rather than weapon and armor upgrades.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2012)

^^this


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

Alright finally playing it on my own PC. Got the steel sword, I am guessing that I won't be getting any more steel swords, so should I upgrade it as I have a thingy (don't remember the name) which will increase its damage by 20% or I am going to get a new sword.
BTW reached the outskirts of Vizima, damn Triss is sexy although the sex scene with her in Witcher is not much of a revealing scene at all but card was worth it. I guess I'll just have to complete this game ASAP to play Witcher 2 EE.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

You must have found some oil or a rune.

Also you will find many steel swords besides the one you received.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh...OK then, I thought as Witcher only takes two swords with him so this is the final sword and I have to just upgrade it with whatever I have.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Alright finally playing it on my own PC. Got the steel sword, I am guessing that I won't be getting any more steel swords, so should I upgrade it as I have a thingy (don't remember the name) which will increase its damage by 20% or I am going to get a new sword.
> BTW reached the outskirts of Vizima, damn Triss is sexy although the sex scene with her in Witcher is not much of a revealing scene at all but card was worth it. I guess I'll just have to complete this game ASAP to play Witcher 2 EE.



Finish the game in a week 'coz I'll be starting W2 EE after a week or so


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

Start W2 EE in January because I'll go home on 21 Dec. Been a long time since I met my parents and sis. 

^^ Have you played Far Cry 3 also. If not then play it in the meantime. Pretty damn good game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

And stay away from the wikis.

They spoil the suspense.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> And stay away from the wikis.
> 
> They spoil the suspense.


Well I always use Wiki during my second playthrough if I have to use at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2012)

Witcher 1 is essential coz it tells how it started,how Geralt got that Wolf Medalion


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I am still at beginning of the game. Doing some random side quests, not doing main quests at all.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2012)

_The entire second act is different based on a decision you make in the first chapter -- the location changes, you're seeing a conflict from a different side, and you have different end-game possibilities. It's a really different game when you make the other decision._

That's what I liked about Witcher 2.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmm.....right now I haven't made any game changing decisions at all. have to play further for that. Damn I need a new sword and I ain't getting it anywhere.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> _The entire second act is different based on a decision you make in the first chapter -- the location changes, you're seeing a conflict from a different side, and you have different end-game possibilities. It's a really different game when you make the other decision._
> 
> That's what I liked about Witcher 2.


but i heard the save files from W1 can change the course of the gameplay in W2?!?!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Piyush said:


> but i heard the save files from W1 can change the course of the gameplay in W2?!?!



Doing that you 



Spoiler



get some bonus items swords/armor at the start and npc's make subtle references about your choices in Witcher 1.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Chose to save Abigail in First Act. Afterall she is cute and I thought that Villagers are more guilty than her. Decisions in this game are kinda in grey and not in black and white. I like that.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Chose to save Abigail in First Act. Afterall she is cute and I thought that Villagers are more guilty than her. Decisions in this game are kinda in grey and not in black and white. I like that.



I know why are you smiling after saving her


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I know why are you smiling after saving her



You are right about that. Also saved Vesena in First Act and did the thing with both. 
One thing that I am not liking about this game is the repetitive faces of the same characters again and again apart from the game plot characters. Most of the ladies are same, most men are same and all. But the gameplay and ladies makes up for it. 
Anyway reached Vizima and got a hell lot of quests. I got some ores, so do I have to sell them or I can make the blacksmith forge a custom sword because I haven't seen any option to make them forge a sword with my custom ores. Although did found a nice red kinda sword in Vizima and a Armor too but damn they are expensive. Need to do some quests to buy them. Also in this game you really have to buy many things like books, information and all. In other RPGs I never used to buy a single thing from shops and only used to sell but damn this is the first game in which I am actually forced into buying things like lights, swords and all. Anyway I take it as a good thing, makes the side quests kinda necessary if you want to proceed as if you didn't do them then you won't get money to upgrade your arsenal.
One quick question, do I always have to buy better goods or I'll also get them for free ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Better goods as in ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

Like swords, armor, potions and all.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ofcourse. \m/


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2012)

Purchased that expensive Armor for 5000 orens. Now I am poor.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Still recovering from my poverty after buying that expensive armor, anyhow reached the Swamp and damn its full of monsters and all. I think that spending too much attributes towards steal blade was a mistake by me when the world is full of monsters and hardly any humans at all. Anyway I guess I just have to go with it now. I was ignoring Poker completely till Act 2 but now I am getting interest in this gambling game. Easiest money you can have and good one at that. Real nice but when will I become a professional as I have won like 6-7 games from novices, how many games do I have to win to become a pro ??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Still recovering from my poverty after buying that expensive armor, anyhow reached the Swamp and damn its full of monsters and all. I think that spending too much attributes towards steal blade was a mistake by me when the world is full of monsters and hardly any humans at all. Anyway I guess I just have to go with it now. I was ignoring Poker completely till Act 2 but now I am getting interest in this gambling game. Easiest money you can have and good one at that. Real nice but when will I become a professional as I have won like 6-7 games from novices, how many games do I have to win to become a pro ??



you should have gone for silver blade too. I put my attributes sequentially, like one for steel, next for silver, next for Igni, etc..

PS: Dont go for all the powers. I only used Igni, Ard nad that spike trap thing


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

I have found only 3 Signs yet and I like Agni and Ard most. Ard is really good for one hit kills for some monsters and animals and Agni when upgraded will be quite useful as I saw many monsters sensitive to it and got large health hit when I haven't upgraded this sign a bit. I am completely ignoring Herbialism and Alchemy for now and don't use it at all although I guess it could be useful later but I don't feel I can handle that. As for that trap thing, that takes a long time to use so I would hold on to it till I get most of the powers and will decide about that later.

Is it just me that I found the health system of this game really irritating. I mean I expect that when I am walking normally then health should regenerate faster but it regenerates really slow even after eating food and there is nothing to directly replenish it. I have to wait very long before going into another big fight so that my health would be full. Is there is any way to accelerate it ??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Is it just me that I found the health system of this game really irritating. I mean I expect that when I am walking normally then health should regenerate faster but it regenerates really slow even after eating food and there is nothing to directly replenish it. I have to wait very long before going into another big fight so that my health would be full. Is there is any way to accelerate it ??


This is where Alchemy comes into play


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Which potion ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wasn't there some spell which puts a bluish shield around Geralt ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Well that must be a sign but I don't need a sign, I need health instantly.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2012)

Arre buy some from a vendor or in the inn.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

^^ Buy what ?? Thats what I am asking. Food are of no use as the acceleration of health even after consuming two food items is real slow so whats the cure ??


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Wasn't there some spell which puts a bluish shield around Geralt ?


Let me check my game, I stopped playing during 3rd run.



gameranand said:


> Well that must be a sign but I don't need a sign, I need health instantly.


Potions.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

tkin said:


> Potions.



Thanks. I guess I have to go in alchemy after all. Dammit.


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Thanks. I guess I have to go in alchemy after all. Dammit.


You can buy potions too. Albeit alchemy is better, sooner or later some points are needed on that tree.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Thanks. I guess I have to go in alchemy after all. Dammit.



told ya


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> told ya



And I was thinking to totally ignore that feature of the game.


----------



## tkin (Dec 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> And I was thinking to totally ignore that feature of the game.


I did, just fight carefully, dodge most attacks, and you can continue without healing, except for one single difficult mission at near last stage, its part of a dlc(I think), its freaking impossible without a lot of potions and traps.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ I don't need healing during a fight, I can kill almost anything till now with just sword and combo but the thing is that many times if they get lucky or my combo breaks and they give a hit to me then recovering health is damn slow in this game even after the fight. In other RPG usually health regenerates pretty fast when you are not in fight if game has health regeneration system.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2012)

I was just playing the tutorial and some parts of it were slightly buggy. Hopefully, the game autosaves during Tutorial because I had what every Indian gamer must deal with - a power cut.

EDIT: nope, no saves


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

bippukt said:


> I was just playing the tutorial and some parts of it were slightly buggy. Hopefully, the game autosaves during Tutorial because I had what every Indian gamer must deal with - a power cut.
> 
> EDIT: nope, no saves



What bugs ?? I didn't faced any bugs so far and I am in Act 2.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What bugs ?? I didn't faced any bugs so far and I am in Act 2.



Turns out it was just one bug where Riposte just wouldn't work - no icon appeared. But I just sheathed my sword and that fixed it. Annoying, but not gamebreaking.

Turn out I am bad at Witcher - after the Arena final trial, I was given the Easy difficulty


----------



## tkin (Dec 20, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Turns out it was just one bug where Riposte just wouldn't work - no icon appeared. But I just sheathed my sword and that fixed it. Annoying, but not gamebreaking.
> 
> Turn out I am bad at Witcher - after the Arena final trial, I was given the Easy difficulty


Yeah, its common, I got it too, a restart fixed it.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, its common, I got it too, a restart fixed it.



Hehe, at least it is a bug with many solutions.

Too bad I am at my parent's place for the holidays - it is probably not a good idea to play Witcher 2 here


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ Definitely not a good idea.


----------



## tkin (Dec 20, 2012)

bippukt said:


> Hehe, at least it is a bug with many solutions.
> 
> Too bad I am at my parent's place for the holidays - it is probably not a good idea to play Witcher 2 here


You can skip the scenes.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> You can skip the scenes.



Where is fun in that.


----------



## bippukt (Dec 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Where is fun in that.



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Doing The Sentry quest and damn the Golem is hard to beat. I hardly manage to rip off around 3/4 health before he kills me.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Doing The Sentry quest and damn the Golem is hard to beat. I hardly manage to rip off around 3/4 health before he kills me.



that 3 pillars quest where a golem is revived??
I think there was a trick to finish him off without even touching him


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah that Golem and what trick are you talking about ??


----------



## Piyush (Jan 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah that Golem and what trick are you talking about ??



dont remember correctly
but lightning drops from above and 3 strikes is all it takes


----------



## gameranand (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok will try that.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Wasn't there some spell which puts a bluish shield around Geralt ?



Quen....

Guys where can i download wticher 2 EE patches 1 by 1 maunaly? i lost the link

Sadly my save files got deleted .
Damn have to play so much again


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 17, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Quen....
> 
> Guys where can i download wticher 2 EE patches 1 by 1 maunaly? i lost the link
> 
> ...



megagames.com


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally finished witcher...
started playing it from sep12...
finished it yesterday...of course there was a three months gap in between...

the battle style was too erratic...
sometimes it was a piece of cake with the right combination...sometimes it was too difficult 
act v was damn difficult...a total PITA

lost my cool with the spider(azar javed's) boss battle...
played with trainer there on..
F@#k you salaaaaamaaaandraaaa!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 17, 2013)

v.Na5h said:


> *played with trainer there on..*



?????


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> ?????



cheat code patches,unlockers are known as trainers


----------



## Alok (Jan 17, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> ?????



:O you don't know !!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 17, 2013)

I know,my question was why ???


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ Because fight was too difficult for him.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Because fight was too difficult for him.


no i was pissed off...
wanted to show the spider who was the boss


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

v.Na5h said:


> no i was pissed off...
> wanted to show the spider who was the boss



Well bu thats not the way to show that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 17, 2013)

The spider showed us who is the noob.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 18, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> ?????





Zangetsu said:


> cheat code patches,unlockers are known as trainers





Alok said:


> :O* you don't know !!*





axes2t2 said:


> I know,my question was why ???





axes2t2 said:


> The spider showed us who is the noob.



be specific buddy...

-------------
the reason i dont hang around TDF much...


Alok said:


> :O* you don't know !!*



i you still dont get it...
here out loud..

*noob ego clashes*


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Will resume playing this game today from my last saves. Finally got some time.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 19, 2013)

v.Na5h said:


> be specific buddy...



there is no spoon


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 19, 2013)

edited


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2013)

v.Na5h said:


> well then shove that spoon up ur ...



well you kinda having a bad day?!?!

why going foul mouth buddy?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Enough fighting guys lets talk game alright.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

Guys how do I unlock the Cemetery ?? I have a quest from a widow for handling with her dead husband in Cemetery but its locked. 
Also what I have to do with the ores, I mean in description it mentions that I can craft a weapon with three of them so I collected 5 of them but don't know a jack about crafting them. Or do I have to just sell them to merchants ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 23, 2013)

There was a quest related to the grave digger,maybe you have to do that first.

And just take the ores to a blacksmith.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Guys how do I unlock the Cemetery ?? I have a quest from a widow for handling with her dead husband in Cemetery but its locked.
> Also what I have to do with the ores, I mean in description it mentions that I can craft a weapon with three of them so I collected 5 of them but don't know a jack about crafting them. Or do I have to just sell them to merchants ??



you have to do some work for that grave digger
one of the woek was to collect 5 do tallows iirc
another one was to talk to some authority for him


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> There was a quest related to the grave digger,maybe you have to do that first.
> 
> And just take the ores to a blacksmith.





Piyush said:


> you have to do some work for that grave digger
> one of the woek was to collect 5 do tallows iirc
> another one was to talk to some authority for him



I have done that Gravedigger quest but Thaler and Meis don't talk to me unless I solve the case, nevertheless I completed that Widow quest, his Husband was outside the Cemetery in Midnight.
Now I have reached a bummer in main quest, In the quest to find out the suspects, I have killed Ramsmeat and now that Damn detective says that I have to lure Kalskein to the mage tower and whenever I try to talk to Kalskein he don't talk, just says that Go Away and Never Come back. Now I have no idea why he is not talking to me, well I do know, I talked to him in Suspect quest and told him that he is the suspect and got the XP for that too bnut now he ain't talking to me. Do I have to play it again or something. Also the Mage tower is locked and how do I unlock it, detective is sitting duck before the Gate of the Tower.

Guys where do I find some Alghouls to kill, I mean I searched the Swamp but there are none.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2013)

v.Na5h said:


> -------------
> i you still dont get it...
> here out loud..
> 
> *noob ego clashes*



aha yeah, you got me. But loudness seems choppy and ineffective. . .possible problem with amplifier. ..



gameranand said:


> Guys where do I find some Alghouls to kill, I mean I searched the Swamp but there are none.



Rest untill midnight then look for area of downed tower and near cemetary.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

The game is getting confusing, I like it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2013)

Started playing Witcher 1. BTW which camera mode do you guys prefer? OTS or Isometric? 
And I am not able to fight fast. Its like mouse click^infinity, then one bandit die. How you do combos(I just started and completed the fight with the mage in laberotory)? 
Is it click and hold/ repeated click/ click hold then when the cursor is yellow then click again.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 29, 2013)

I prefer the one which allows me for a TPS view and enable to walk though KB. As for combat it Click, when icon is yellow click again. Its like that, at first its just a 2 attack combo but when you progress then combos becomes longer.


----------



## Alok (Jan 29, 2013)

I use OTS always.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 29, 2013)

Which one is that ?? Third person kinda view or RTS type view. Sorry didn't read the Camera types properly.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 29, 2013)

OTS is 3rd person kinda view. and isometric is RTS type, you can move by mouse. Semi isometric is you can move using KB and mouse anything i think.


----------



## Alok (Jan 30, 2013)

Ots = over the shoulder.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

OK thanks. About isometric, man its kinda hard for me control the character in that mode. I mean its the angle I preferred in DAO combats but that required a big area to be under vision because you have to control 4 characters at once but that is not the case for this game so you can easily play on OTS mode.


----------



## Skud (Feb 5, 2013)

Game Informer has published an article on Witcher 3 in their latest issue, and Geralt has a beard now:-

*i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/mdonatelli/w32_zpsacfaa6a8.png



> CD Projekt RED has provided the screenshots you see here from its current in-game assets running on its Internal PC development hardware. However, the renderer - the part of the engine that translates the game files into what you ultimately see on screen - is still in development and will boast significant improvements by the time The Witcher 3 ships. "Right now you see the game in the old renderer, but it's going to be taken to a truly next level," says gameplay producer Marek ZSiemak. In particular, the developers tell us that skin shaders and the dynamic lighting model will be markedly more advanced in the final version.



*Source*

Some features:-


> World supposedly 20% bigger than Skyrim’s
> 30-40 minutes to cross world on Horseback
> New streaming technology (CDRED Engine 3)
> Geralt’s Memory is restored
> ...



In any case, the official announcement will be made today.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

Beard huh... so the A scenes will be a lil less now


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2013)

^less effective imo 
btw discuss further in respective thread.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

this is witcher thread, no?
Or you meant there is a W3 thread already running?


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2013)

^ you lazy , there is witcher 3 thread already . Thats why.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

Alok said:


> ^ you lazy , there is witcher 3 thread already . Thats why.



oh man... this is the result of depending upon USERCP feature too much


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Alok said:


> ^ you lazy , there is witcher 3 thread already . Thats why.



Don't worry about it, its his trademark. 
BTW lost all the saves again because one of my retard friend accidently deleted the folder of saves. 
Please don't give me any saves. I have to start the game again. Give me courage.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Don't worry about it, its his trademark.
> BTW lost all the saves again because one of my retard friend accidently deleted the folder of saves.
> Please don't give me any saves. I have to start the game again. Give me courage.





And BTW, where did you left last time, progressed too far?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> And BTW, where did you left last time, progressed too far?



Laugh as much you want, I hope you lost your saves one day and I'll laugh. 
Chapter 2. I nearly completed that. Its nothing I can't play again, I mean game requires two playthrough anyway.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Laugh as much you want, I hope you lost your saves one day and I'll laugh.
> Chapter 2. I nearly completed that. Its nothing I can't play again, I mean game requires two playthrough anyway.



No
I was laughing at your comment towards me (my laziness that is)

And I know it man... the pain of losing saves....games are as follows
-->GTA 4 at 53%
-->F:NV at Omretas missions
-->Civ IV, V @ dont remember
-->NFS MW @ Blacklist 5


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> No
> I was laughing at your comment towards me (my laziness that is)
> 
> And I know it man... the pain of losing saves....games are as follows
> ...



But its true though, you admit it or not. 

And man you are much worse than me, I mean seriously 4 games. The guy who deleted the saves can't even sit on my chair, let aside using my PC for movies or songs.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

yea man i admit 
And these saved games were deleted by myself , by mistake, over a period of time


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Then you should not sit on your own computer.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 29, 2013)

Quick Question Shd i Play The Witcher 1st game before playing 2nd One?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 29, 2013)

I lost my DA Origins and DA2 savegames.. I had to be ready for DA3 so did a playthrough of  both games again..
Now I AM READY for DA3..
Same with Witcher 



Bhargav said:


> Quick Question Shd i Play The Witcher 1st game before playing 2nd One?



Witcher 1 was a GREAT game.. Play it ASAP


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Quick Question Shd i Play The Witcher 1st game before playing 2nd One?



Its not necessary but yes you should play that as well.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 29, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> Quick Question Shd i Play The Witcher 1st game before playing 2nd One?



You should definitely play it , otherwise some of thing you will not understand .


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> You should definitely play it , otherwise some of thing you will not understand .



Most of things are not connected with Witcher 1 but nevertheless Witcher 1 was a great game as well which no one should miss.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Most of things are not connected with Witcher 1 but nevertheless Witcher 1 was a great game as well which no one should miss.



I started playing witcher 2 as my first rpg game . There were lot of reference about yennifer and geralt past from witcher 1 . Though it maybe because of my dummy mind , but there were lot of situation in game which i thought would have been cleared if i played witcher 1 . Again i may be wrong , since i still have to play witcher 1 /


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 29, 2013)

yennefer wasnt present in witcher 1 either.. most of the references are based on the novel (the original media)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I started playing witcher 2 as my first rpg game . There were lot of reference about yennifer and geralt past from witcher 1 . Though it maybe because of my dummy mind , but there were lot of situation in game which i thought would have been cleared if i played witcher 1 . Again i may be wrong , since i still have to play witcher 1 /



Well obviously Witcher 1 have the base story but even if you don't play the first game then also you can understand Witcher 2 game. Alsothe impact of your decisions in the first game is not implicated on Witcher 2.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I lost my DA Origins and DA2 savegames.. I had to be ready for DA3 so did a playthrough of  both games again..
> Now I AM READY for DA3..
> Same with Witcher
> 
> ...



for those who say it is great game i didn't really find anything inter resting in witcher 1.........


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> for those who say it is great game i didn't really find anything inter resting in witcher 1.........



Have you played any Witcher game at all ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Have you played any Witcher game at all ??



yup started witcher 1 and left it ......

its still lying there in my pc, but i don't have any interest in it ....... i have reached to the part where we try to access the castle and had a fight on a bridge........


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> yup started witcher 1 and left it ......
> 
> its still lying there in my pc, but i don't have any interest in it ....... i have reached to the part where we try to access the castle and had a fight on a bridge........



Well what can I say. Personal choices.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> yup started witcher 1 and left it ......
> 
> its still lying there in my pc, but i don't have any interest in it ....... i have reached to the part where we try to access the castle and had a fight on a bridge........



I guess that is just the beginning of the game. Geralt has just gained consciousness and facing the first attack. 
When I started playing it, that was the exact part where I left it and uninstalled it.

Me reason: Could not master the combat and was just dying repeatedly. IDK what ur issue is but combat of Witcher 1 is really tough and then couple it with the weird camera angles.

Still, if you can give it enough time its a great game, great story, great visual. 

I finished the game in second try i.e. 6 months later than the first try.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> I guess that is just the beginning of the game. Geralt has just gained consciousness and facing the first attack.
> When I started playing it, that was the exact part where I left it and uninstalled it.
> 
> Me reason: Could not master the combat and was just dying repeatedly. IDK what ur issue is but combat of Witcher 1 is really tough and then couple it with the weird camera angles.
> ...



I agree with the camera view during combat but the controls are just what I need. In the start I too had problems getting them , but after few deaths I got the flow. Now I like the combat controls of Witcher series so much that I want every rpg game to have such controls


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I agree with the camera view during combat but the controls are just what I need. In the start I too had problems getting them , but after few deaths I got the flow. Now I like the combat controls of Witcher series so much that I want every rpg game to have such controls



Yeah combat is a bit tricky to master but once you master it, after that its real fun.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

Man CDPR know how make a awesome comics for PC. Just read the one for Witcher and it was intense.


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2015)

yeah I read house of glass series , it was pretty good.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2015)

Started Wither 1. Graphics are not that bad TBH......face and everything looks really nice to me. Immediately after this game, I'll play Witcher 2. Game is already on Download on Steam.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 30, 2015)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] But you've played both of them already! Haven't you?


----------



## Alok (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm playing witcher 1 as well. Second playthrough, in first time I went upto act 3 and lost my save. Will finish this time.

Got my witcher 2 save game


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] But you've played both of them already! Haven't you?



Played but never completed. 

- - - Updated - - -

Previously W2 used to give some issues on my Crossfire setup. This time running like butter. Will have to check in crowded areas though.

Tested on Ultra + Ubersampling.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2015)

Darn it...Encountered a weird bug in Chapter 1 of Witcher 1. In She's no Early Bird Quest (Quest to fck Vesna) I rescued her to her grandma and then she didn't showed up for sex near the mill. Worst part was that I did a lot in that day, I completed quests all day long, all gone just to have sex with her. Oh well it was worth it.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

Going on Neutral path and for that left a quest in Chapter 2. How many romance cards I can get on this path and what quest to avoid. Any tips ??
Just started Chapter 3, haven't done any quest. As per story, Triss is hiding something, now don't tell me. Just give me tips.


----------



## Alok (Jun 17, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Going on Neutral path and for that left a quest in Chapter 2. How many romance cards I can get on this path and what quest to avoid. Any tips ??
> Just started Chapter 3, haven't done any quest. As per story, Triss is hiding something, now don't tell me. Just give me tips.



a girl's second sex card is on the way depending on your choice 

You can change side in between and at the end you can again go neutral. 



Spoiler



Just be sure to leave village with Alvin at the end of ch 4.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh $hit left 3.5K experience for nothing, but kinda felt wrong to take sides. Both have their own reasons and sound reasonable to me. How can I kill when I agree with them, this is first game that game me that feel to leave a quest coz of moral values. Weird, I don't usually do that. 
I am the guy who strips the companions naked before they die so that they don't die with precious armor on them.


----------



## Alok (Jun 17, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh $hit left 3.5K experience for nothing, but kinda felt wrong to take sides. Both have their own reasons and sound reasonable to me. How can I kill when I agree with them, this is first game that game me that feel to leave a quest coz of moral values. Weird, I don't usually do that.
> I am the guy who strips the companions naked before they die so that they don't die with precious armor on them.



yep that would be total waste of resources


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> yep that would be total waste of resources



And yet in this game I am not like that. This game changed how I perceive story. Hats off to CDPR.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2015)

So...I was doing The Source quest where I have to choose between two major characters.


Spoiler



Triss or Shani



So what did ya all chose guys...for me it was obvious really.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> So...I was doing The Source quest where I have to choose between two major characters.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Obvious is so boring that you see her in Witcher 3 too.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Obvious is so boring that you see her in Witcher 3 too.



Really...She's thata bad. Dayum...everyone was worshiping everywhere on Internet like a goddess.


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Really...She's thata bad. Dayum...everyone was worshiping everywhere on Internet like a goddess.



Goddess can rest for some time.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Goddess can rest for some time.



Well now that trilogy is over....They are gonna rest now...for a long long time.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2015)

gameranand said:


> So...I was doing The Source quest where I have to choose between two major characters.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I think my obvious is same as your obvious.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2015)

Completed Chapter 3. Playing Chapter 4 


Spoiler



LOL Witcher demanded a kiss from Princess before dying, I was like WTF and then teleport from Triss to a unknown world.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Completed Chapter 3. Playing Chapter 4
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



If you are attractive you can get away with most things.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2015)

Damn....I have forgotten how many girls Geralt Fcks in this game. Its hard to keep track of that, its just too many.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally completed Witcher 1.
Now will start Witcher 2 with imported save game, the ending was kinda spicy. 

- - - Updated - - -

Game was looking weird to me. Found the sweet spot by disabling Motion Blur Effects, Depth of Field - Gameplay, Motion Blur and Cinematic Depth of Field.

All the rest (including Uber sampling) at max. Now game looks awesome with stable fps of around 40+. Usually 50+ but 40s in crowded areas.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Finally completed Witcher 1.
> Now will start Witcher 2 with imported save game, the ending was kinda spicy.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I always neglected Uber Sampling for more fps .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> I always neglected Uber Sampling for more fps .



When I can get 40+ fps with Uber ON then why not.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 1, 2015)

I need to revisit W1 and 2 after finishing 3. Left 1 mid way when 3 came out. Finished 2 twice for both major endings but never did most of the side quests and contracts.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2015)

gameranand said:


> When I can get 40+ fps with Uber ON then why not.



withou it you'll hit 60 , ain't that more sweet and smooth ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2015)

Alok said:


> withou it you'll hit 60 , ain't that more sweet and smooth ?



When I turn it off, it goes above 70 fps. But the difference is not much, also for RPG games anything above 30 fps is good. Its FPS and Racing genre that require more fps to enjoy properly.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2015)

The 'contract' quests in Witcher 1 and 2 were so boring.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> The 'contract' quests in Witcher 1 and 2 were so boring.



They were alright. Kill the monsters and get some parts and deliver it. Many times it was insta complete for me as I already use to have all the parts from the quest.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> They were alright. Kill the monsters and get some parts and deliver it. Many times it was insta complete for me as I already use to have all the parts from the quest.



yeah like nekker or endregga parts. those were alright .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Witcher 2 is a bit confusing to me. Specially after just completing Witcher 1. Combat is a little weird. Left click for normal attack, right click for strong attacks. I have to remember the shortcut key for signs. A little weird at start, I guess I'll just get used to it.
Also the skill tree is a bit weird as well.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Witcher 2 is a bit confusing to me. Specially after just completing Witcher 1. Combat is a little weird. Left click for normal attack, right click for strong attacks. I have to remember the shortcut key for signs. A little weird at start, I guess I'll just get used to it.
> Also the skill tree is a bit weird as well.



Why not use controller bro . its fully compatible now. I recommend you plug in your xb360 contoller right now


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> Why not use controller bro . its fully compatible now. I recommend you plug in your xb360 contoller right now



Yeah though about it but wanna play RPG with KB and Mouse. I use controller for Adventure games like AC series, Racing games etc. Still if it doesn't work out well then I'll start using controller.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah though about it but wanna play RPG with KB and Mouse. I use controller for Adventure games like AC series, Racing games etc. Still if it doesn't work out well then I'll start using controller.



My first playthrough was with KB mouse as there were flaws with controller and there were no option for invert axis . but with their enhanced edition release they fixed all issues. It works perfect now.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> My first playthrough was with KB mouse as there were flaws with controller and there were no option for invert axis . but with their enhanced edition release they fixed all issues. It works perfect now.



Will give it a try then. 

- - - Updated - - -

Goddamit...Is this just me or game is a bit harder than Witcher 2. Killing is not so easy here. Have to think before I act. Also started the game on hard and got my @ss whooped so will start again at Normal difficulty. Game is worth another playthrough so will play again at hard maybe.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Will give it a try then.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Goddamit...Is this just me or game is a bit harder than Witcher 2. Killing is not so easy here. Have to think before I act. Also started the game on hard and got my @ss whooped so will start again at Normal difficulty. Game is worth another playthrough so will play again at hard maybe.



lol nekker will claw the *** out of you


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> lol nekker will claw the *** out of you



Yeah thats where I decided, I have to play on normal first.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Yeah thats where I decided, I have to play on normal first.



you must have got into nekker cave outside village


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> you must have got into nekker cave outside village



Oh well....yeah. Started new game on normal. 

Damn that scene with Triss at the beginning. I was kinda stunned, boobs, bushes, everything. Damn CDPR. Too bad no lower parts in W3.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

Sneaking is not really my thing in this game but still sneaking during escape.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 6, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh well....yeah. Started new game on normal.
> 
> Damn that scene with Triss at the beginning. I was kinda stunned, boobs, bushes, everything. Damn CDPR. Too bad no lower parts in W3.



Yeah, that's the REAL graphical downgrade in W3 that no one's talking about!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Yeah, that's the REAL graphical downgrade in W3 that no one's talking about!



Well I did. 

And I loaded a save and saw some cutscenes that amuses me. 

While trying to defend King Foltest from Dragon

*Triss* : Its a DRAGON.
*Foltest* : Stop admiring it Merigold and do something.


*Foltest* : So Witcher, how do you fight something like that ??
*Geralt* : You don't. You RUN.
*Foltest* : Some protector you are.

I just laughed at these cutscenes each time I saw them. 


Please tell me there are more of these to be had.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 6, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well I did.
> 
> And I loaded a save and saw some cutscenes that amuses me.
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah Witcher 2 and 3 have many such gems. "Lesbomancy - my favorite kind of magic!"


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well I did.
> 
> And I loaded a save and saw some cutscenes that amuses me.
> 
> ...



You will love a certain quest while you are in Flotsam.

Also..search the boats.....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Lol, yeah Witcher 2 and 3 have many such gems. "Lesbomancy - my favorite kind of magic!"


LOL...thats nice. 


axes2t2 said:


> You will love a certain quest while you are in Flotsam.
> 
> Also..search the boats.....



Boats...Hmm...OK will do.


----------



## anky (Dec 15, 2015)

I know i am late, but i have just started the Witcher 2 EE. Started chapter 1, currently in the craftsmen town. Crafted silver sword.
Waiting for the 'dusk' to happen for the main quest.
Have few doubts as this is my first RPG.
For side quests, are they marked on map or somewhere, how to get to side quest?
and if die in a side quest, cant i start it again?
can the weapons be upgraded permanently, i used oil and found out it was for a limited time. it got wasted


----------



## Alok (Dec 15, 2015)

anky said:


> I know i am late, but i have just started the Witcher 2 EE. Started chapter 1, currently in the craftsmen town. Crafted silver sword.
> Waiting for the 'dusk' to happen for the main quest.
> Have few doubts as this is my first RPG.
> For side quests, are they marked on map or somewhere, how to get to side quest?
> ...



Some are marked some not. You'll have to visit locations and talk to NPCs .

When you die, you'll restart from last checkpoint.

Craft/loot new weapons. Upgrade is only limited to oils and runes.


----------



## saiyaman (Feb 25, 2016)

Witcher First Game How do you go and collect plants after you read books? There's a quest for them and I read the book to gather the plants. Is it like I have to collect from monsters? Getting from the ground is not a way then I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2016)

saiyaman said:


> Witcher First Game How do you go and collect plants after you read books? There's a quest for them and I read the book to gather the plants. Is it like I have to collect from monsters? Getting from the ground is not a way then I guess.


There is some option in settings to highlight the items you can get from the world. You can turn that on and then it will show text above every plant which you can gather. If you indeed have read the required book then you can gather those plant or monster part quite easily.


----------



## saiyaman (Feb 25, 2016)

gameranand said:


> There is some option in settings to highlight the items you can get from the world. You can turn that on and then it will show text above every plant which you can gather. If you indeed have read the required book then you can gather those plant or monster part quite easily.



I think that was already turned on long ago and I see lot of items on the ground when I defeat any kind of monster. I think I might be in the wrong area perhaps or I have never seen any plant which is shown on the ground.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2016)

saiyaman said:


> I think that was already turned on long ago and I see lot of items on the ground when I defeat any kind of monster. I think I might be in the wrong area perhaps or I have never seen any plant which is shown on the ground.


Either you have not read books or you are in wrong area because I never found any problem with collecting the things. Swamp is usually best place to find everything.


----------



## saiyaman (Feb 25, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Either you have not read books or you are in wrong area because I never found any problem with collecting the things. Swamp is usually best place to find everything.



I'll never forgive a plant sprouting out of the ground and almost pwning me. That really needed a potion to slow attacks


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2016)

saiyaman said:


> I'll never forgive a plant sprouting out of the ground and almost pwning me. That really needed a potion to slow attacks


Haha....that is susceptible to Fire. Just use Agni on them or any fire attack.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2016)

saiyaman said:


> I'll never forgive a plant sprouting out of the ground and almost pwning me. That really needed a potion to slow attacks



omg that gave me nightmares


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> omg that gave me nightmares


When I first encountered them, I was like WTF just happened. Who killed me, and then I saw them moving plants. When I got a book for them and saw their weakness, I was actually thankful for that book and then I started to take a Fire Stick (Forgot the in game name) with me all the time. Later I actually farmed them for XP as I needed to get good level to fight the Boss in Village. That cave in the Northwest corner, I farmed that many times as you can enter that cave, kill all (around 6) get good XP come out. Meditate near the Fire (Just outside the cave) and then reenter and they are there to be killed again and again every time you come out and reenter.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2016)

gameranand said:


> When I first encountered them, I was like WTF just happened. Who killed me, and then I saw them moving plants. When I got a book for them and saw their weakness, I was actually thankful for that book and then I started to take a Fire Stick (Forgot the in game name) with me all the time. Later I actually farmed them for XP as I needed to get good level to fight the Boss in Village. That cave in the Northwest corner, I farmed that many times as you can enter that cave, kill all (around 6) get good XP come out. Meditate near the Fire (Just outside the cave) and then reenter and they are there to be killed again and again every time you come out and reenter.


Oh man played this GOTY game long back and I don't even remember there were plants to kill :dizzy_NF:


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Oh man played this GOTY game long back and I don't even remember there were plants to kill :dizzy_NF:


I also played the game long time back but I remember it well as its one of the best RPG games that I have played and also one of my favorites.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2016)

I guess these plants were just before entering a tower inside a jungle. A Witcher contract was reason for this quest I suppose.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> I guess these plants were just before entering a tower inside a jungle. A Witcher contract was reason for this quest I suppose.


Yeah. Swamp.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 12, 2018)

Started Witcher 2 after finishing The Witcher a few days back.

Chose 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Chose Shani and told Triss to piss off


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2018)

I did the same, Triss in W1 was too strict on Alvin


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 15, 2018)

Now what should I do with 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Sheala de Tancarville, grant her a fast or a slow death ?



Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 24, 2018)

I had started playing Witcher 1 yesterday on GOG. It was getting difficult for me to adjust in the old graphics. So I started looking for mods and found a great reddit article for modding Witcher 1. I have created a package using the combination of the following mods in the order as mentioned in this reddit thread here. The Witcher 1: In-depth Modding Guide (Updated) • r/witcher

1.      FPS Counter
2.      Texturen
3.      Perfect Blood
4.      Perfect Rain
5.      The Overhaul Project
6.      HR Characters
7.      Rise of the White Wolf
8.      Realistic Moon HD
9.      Better Dice for Original Witcher
10.    Milva Storage Background
11.    Geralt Face Retexture (Face from The Witcher 3)
12.    Triss' face retexture [Is no longer available)
13.    Shani's outfit
14.   Green Dress for Triss
15.    ROTWW Triss skin from older versions
16.    Scabbard Mod
17.    Complete Sword Overhaul with Scabbard mod compatibility patch, RotWW-style icons and HD textures.
18.    Quests tweaks with cannibal.
19.    -Dontforceminreqs Low Res Texture Fix
20.    Leuvaarden Buys Salamandra Badges
21.     Celina Wreath Fix
22.    Han Gives Han NOT Berbercane
23.    TALAR will always SURVIVE in W1

Above patches will improve the game graphics and fix the bugs within the game. Vanilla gameplay and combat system will be still maintained as it is. Game is much more enjoyable with the improved graphics.

You just need to copy the content of the downloads into the game folder and you are ready to play modded and further enhanced Witcher 1. 

Download the combined package from my Google drive link here. *The Witcher.zip *


----------



## Desmond (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks a lot man. I always wanted to mod Witcher 1 but never really came around to it since its not as intuitive. This full pack will be really helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 24, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Thanks a lot man. I always wanted to mod Witcher 1 but never really came around to it since its not as intuitive. This full pack will be really helpful.



You are welcome. I have updated the previous post with the link.  It is 4GB in size due to so many texture files but the game is now amazing to play. No more feels like a 2007 game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2018)

Post some screenshot please, would like to play this again


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Post some screenshot please, would like to play this again


+1 to this


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 25, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Post some screenshot please, would like to play this again





Zangetsu said:


> +1 to this



Sure thing. I will post the screenshots today when I play it.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 25, 2018)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I had started playing Witcher 1 yesterday on GOG. It was getting difficult for me to adjust in the old graphics. So I started looking for mods and found a great reddit article for modding Witcher 1. I have created a package using the combination of the following mods in the order as mentioned in this reddit thread here. The Witcher 1: In-depth Modding Guide (Updated) • r/witcher
> 
> 1.      FPS Counter
> 2.      Texturen
> ...


Is there any option to save it to my Google Drive now?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 25, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Is there any option to save it to my Google Drive now?



Try now. You should see the option to add to your Google drive.

*Screenshots of the modded gameplay.*

Witcher 1


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2018)

I think I have hit a roadblock. I am currently in act 4 and doing the "Ripples" quest. I need to get two items from the Vodyanoi priest and Julian for the Lady of the Lake. I got the bracelet from the Vodyanoi priest no problem, but Julian seems to have disappeared and therefore I am unable to get the second item. When I go to the spot in the inn where he usually stands and press alt, I can see his name, but he is not in that spot. If I try to walk over that spot, Geralt stops, implying that there is an invisible object there. But I am unable to interact with him whatsoever, thus I am unable to get a neutral ending for this quest and the unique silver sword from the Lady. 

This bug seems to come after I have installed the mods from the zip shared by @Geek-With-Lens . Because I am sure I was able to talk to Julian in the vanilla game. Anyone else faced such an issue?

I have tried restarting the game, leaving and returning to the area as well as completing the Alina quest, still no dice.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> I think I have hit a roadblock. I am currently in act 4 and doing the "Ripples" quest. I need to get two items from the Vodyanoi priest and Julian for the Lady of the Lake. I got the bracelet from the Vodyanoi priest no problem, but Julian seems to have disappeared and therefore I am unable to get the second item. When I go to the spot in the inn where he usually stands and press alt, I can see his name, but he is not in that spot. If I try to walk over that spot, Geralt stops, implying that there is an invisible object there. But I am unable to interact with him whatsoever, thus I am unable to get a neutral ending for this quest and the unique silver sword from the Lady.
> 
> This bug seems to come after I have installed the mods from the zip shared by @Geek-With-Lens . Because I am sure I was able to talk to Julian in the vanilla game. Anyone else faced such an issue?
> 
> I have tried restarting the game, leaving and returning to the area as well as completing the Alina quest, still no dice.


It is never advisable to install mods when you are midway in the game. It's always better to install at the beginning and play entire game on that particular set of mods.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 28, 2018)

GG. FML then. All that progress lost. Well, looks like I will have to make do without getting that silver sword from the Lady of the lake.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> GG. FML then. All that progress lost. Well, looks like I will have to make do without getting that silver sword from the Lady of the lake.


If you have the saves then try to reinstall the game and then restore the saves. Might work.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> GG. FML then. All that progress lost. Well, looks like I will have to make do without getting that silver sword from the Lady of the lake.


Uninstall the mods and try loading an earlier save.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2018)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Try now. You should see the option to add to your Google drive.
> 
> *Screenshots of the modded gameplay.*
> 
> Witcher 1


Triss outfit doesn't suit her...


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 22, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> GG. FML then. All that progress lost. Well, looks like I will have to make do without getting that silver sword from the Lady of the lake.



Sorry. I am late. It is not advised to use mods on an existing save as @gameranand said but can still be used. It is easy to fix your problem. Move the override folder out of the game directory and load your save game. The bug will be fixed. Just move back the override folder once you are done with this NPC. Do not rename the override folder as that won't solve the problem as the game somehow still the read override folder even if it is renamed. So just move the override folder to desktop and move it back once you are done.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 22, 2018)

axes2t2 said:


> Triss outfit doesn't suit her...



I know. The mod which I wanted to use for Triss is no longer available to download. Other NPC girls like Abagail, Shani, etc are looking more beautiful with the mods.


----------

